# Preparando valores para la semana del 11 de Mayo



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 May 2020)

Siguiendo éste hilo:
¿Creeis en una caida gorda en la semana del 11 de Mayo?

Y en caso de tener razón, es posible (PO-SI-BLE) que haya unos bamboleos MUY BESTIAS en el mercado. Osea, no vais a tener tiempo de comprar manualmente.

Teniendo ésto en cuenta os recomendaría calcular el precio a lo que compraríais el qué, y ya lo pusiérais como limit o stop.

Aqui os dejo los mios. Me encantaría ver los vuestros, o si quereis mejorar mis predicciones os lo agradeceré.

Pongo el mejor valor, y el que también aceptaría

*Norsk Hydro: 1.4 - 2
Renault: 10 - lo que sea para después de Junio
Xiaomi: 1 - lo que sea para después de Junio
Accor: 15 - comprar después de Junio
Telefónica: 3 - Probablemente nunca
Airbus: 45 - 50 (YA NO)

HAMBICIONAD

EDITO: Revisado Airbus. Voy a quedarme quietecito de momento.*


----------



## rohirrim (8 May 2020)

Maphre 1.25


----------



## finkbrau (8 May 2020)

Renault 13/15
Catalana occidente 12/14
Iberdrola 6,5/8

Todas para dejarlas a largo


Enviado desde mi F3111 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NRW_Observer (8 May 2020)

Shell 11 pavos
Basf 40 pavos
Berkshire Hathaway 155 pavos


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## HARLEY66 (8 May 2020)

Grifols a 25
Airbus a 48
IAG a 1,7


----------



## Veloc (8 May 2020)

Banco popular = 1 euro


----------



## klon (8 May 2020)

BASF 39
SHELL 12
CCEP 30
IAG 1,8
BMW 40
INDITEX 20

De momento a parte de banco satan en perdidas solo llevo:

AEGON a 2,12

me mantengo a la espera...


----------



## klon (8 May 2020)

Chompiras dijo:


> Banco popular = 1 euro



Te has despertado despues de 10 años CM?


----------



## klon (8 May 2020)

Yo tambien ddudo de alguno de mis precios cahondos..... pero nunca se sabe.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 May 2020)

klon dijo:


> Yo tambien ddudo de alguno de mis precios cahondos..... pero nunca se sabe.



Repito, que pase lo que creo que puede pasar depende de lo rápido que se filtre y cómo actuen las AI.

Si no se filtra nada será una semana normal y la fiesta será mas poco a poco.

Si se filtra (creo que así será) entonces vamos a reirnos un rato.

Voy a pasarme por una oficina oficial del gobierno para preguntar como ha ido la cosa. Igual hasta os paso alguna fotico.


----------



## tramperoloco (8 May 2020)

Demasiado pronto , ahora la gente esta muy contenta con el solecico y la reapertura. yo diaria mas bien que para julio . De todas formas la catastrofe buena sera en octubre cuando empiecen a aparecer nuevos casos y todo un otoño e invierno por delante . Entoces muchas empresas que estuvieron aguntando con esperanza empezaran a tirar la toalla y el efecto domino hara el resto . Esperemos que nuestro sistema sanitario este mejor preparado entoces pues van a meses realmente duros . Esto suponiendo que desaparezca en el verano que me parece a mi que va a ser que no , creo que aunque sean casos aislados van a seguir apareciendo.

De todas formas mis baterias estaban listas y apuntando por todo el planeta a minimos desde hace semanas .



FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Repito, que pase lo que creo que puede pasar depende de lo rápido que se filtre y cómo actuen las AI.
> 
> Si no se filtra nada será una semana normal y la fiesta será mas poco a poco.
> 
> ...



van a nombar al coletas nuevo presidente del BCE ?


----------



## NRW_Observer (8 May 2020)

De todas formas, @FeministoDeIzquierdas

Podrías ser algo más específico?

Tipo de evento, etc...

Se agradece


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## aburrevacas (8 May 2020)

inditex - 18
Renault - 14,5
Shell- 22


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 May 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Demasiado pronto , ahora la gente esta muy contenta con el solecico y la reapertura.





NRW_Observer dijo:


> Podrías ser algo más específico?
> Tipo de evento, etc...
> Se agradece



*TODO LO QUE VOY A ESCRIBIR ES MENTIRA Y ME LO HE INVENTADO. TANTO ÉSTE HILO COMO EL OTRO SON FÁBULAS PARA HACER EL TONTO EN ÉSTE HILO Y TROLLEAR UN POCO. RENIEGO DE CUALQUIER INTERPRETACIÓN Y POR SUPUESTO SI ALGO DE ÉSTO OCURRE EN LA REALIDAD ES PURA COINCIDENCIA.*

Recordad que mi hilo original lo abrí el 15 de Abril. Para mi ésto es muy importante porque queda reflejado que mucho antes de que llegaran las noticias la trama había comenzado.

No puedo citar nada pero poco a poco empiezan a preparar el tema con noticias. Aquí la última:
El choque entre la justicia germana y el BCE puede ''provocar una salida parcial de Alemania del euro''

Ésta es una noticia indirecta de la reunión secreta que viene la semana que viene.

Yo lo sé por dos motivos, que son dos contactos:
1. Una persona relacionada con el evento (osea, empleado de hotel, miembro de cátering, limusinas...). No voy a decir cual por motivos lógicos.
2. Una persona de total confianza en un organismo público relacionado con una de las personas que van a atender.

Que la reunión se va a hacer ahora es 99.99% seguro.
Que se van a tomar decisiones que van a influir al mercado de valores de forma muy marcada también.

La pregunta es si va a ser de un golpe, o en un periodo de varias semanas.

¿Por qué creo que va a ser de golpe?

Hay un mediotopo. No sé si va de superheroe o simplemente quiere ver el mundo en llamas. Ése es el que hará el filtrado.

Como no sé como va a pasar, aqui os lo dejo y si pasa, os pilla preparados, y si no pasa, no perdeis nada y os quedais como antes.

Solo espero que, de pasar, me lo sepais agradecer.


----------



## HARLEY66 (8 May 2020)

yo tambien lo dudo, peroooooooo cuando llegue el Q2, veremos.... en el caso de Grifols, para pillarla a +30 es lo mismo ahora que hace meses, así que si baja de 27 empezaré a estudiarla, si no, pues a otra cosa


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 May 2020)

Por cierto, también es posible que el pelotazo sea para arriba.

Osea, primero caida y luego subidón.

Por eso poned precios que no estén muy alocados o perdereis la oportunidad.


----------



## HARLEY66 (8 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Solo espero que, de pasar, me lo sepais agradecer.



te tendremos presente en nuestras oraciones


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> te tendremos presente en nuestras oraciones



He querido decir un 20% de lo que saqueis dentro de un año. Es que soy ateo.


----------



## HARLEY66 (8 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> He querido decir un 20% de lo que saqueis dentro de un año. Es que soy ateo.



yo también , pero además catalán, yatusabes....


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> yo también , pero además catalán, yatusabes....



Quizás por eso cuando doy otras noticias de antemano con empresas específicas lo hago por privados.

No voy a invocar a nadie, pero hay quien ha hecho buenas pelas conmigo, y hay quien se ha ahorrado una desgracia también.


----------



## malibux (8 May 2020)

Todo esto, ¿tendría repercusión sólo a nivel España, europeo o incluso global? 

Gracias


----------



## tramperoloco (8 May 2020)

malibux dijo:


> Todo esto, ¿tendría repercusión sólo a nivel España, europeo o incluso global?
> 
> Gracias



Si tiene a Xiaomi...


----------



## BABY (8 May 2020)

Bueno, por dejar unas órdenes puestas el Domingo por la noche tampoco va a pasar nada, no?.

Merlin 7€
Airbus 45€
Renault 14€
Inditex 20€
Enagas 17€
Viscofan 36€

Que vino te gusta @FeministoDeIzquierdas ?


----------



## NRW_Observer (8 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *TODO LO QUE VOY A ESCRIBIR ES MENTIRA Y ME LO HE INVENTADO. TANTO ÉSTE HILO COMO EL OTRO SON FÁBULAS PARA HACER EL TONTO EN ÉSTE HILO Y TROLLEAR UN POCO. RENIEGO DE CUALQUIER INTERPRETACIÓN Y POR SUPUESTO SI ALGO DE ÉSTO OCURRE EN LA REALIDAD ES PURA COINCIDENCIA.*
> 
> Recordad que mi hilo original lo abrí el 15 de Abril. Para mi ésto es muy importante porque queda reflejado que mucho antes de que llegaran las noticias la trama había comenzado.
> 
> ...



Ok, gracias, queda claro que es gordo.

Dejaré órdenes puestas por si acaso se cumple tu fantasía ::


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 May 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Bueno, por dejar unas órdenes puestas el Domingo por la noche tampoco va a pasar nada, no?.
> 
> Merlin 7€
> Airbus 45€
> ...



Sosie Wines - Products - 2016 Syrah

Nada exagerado. No es tanto por el favor sino por las memorias. Mi primera vez fue con una mujer con la que casi me caso.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 May 2020)

malibux dijo:


> Todo esto, ¿tendría repercusión sólo a nivel España, europeo o incluso global?
> 
> Gracias



Europeo pero puede dar la vuelta al mundo.

Por ejemplo, espero un golpe en el EURUSD y ya estoy posicionado por si acaso.


----------



## BABY (8 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Sosie Wines - Products - 2016 Syrah
> 
> Nada exagerado. No es tanto por el favor sino por las memorias. Mi primera vez fue con una mujer con la que casi me caso.



Pues habrá que probarlo. 
Por que no te llegaste a casar?. Te arrepientes?.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 May 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Pues habrá que probarlo.
> Por que no te llegaste a casar?. Te arrepientes?.



No podía ser. Era de una "casa" (apellido especialito) y estaba prometida con otro. Sueña a historia de coña, pero es totalmente real.

No puedo arrepentirme porque no tiene que ver conmigo, pero hubiera querido casarme con ella en aquel tiempo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 May 2020)

ValPPCC dijo:


> Pero pasar en el ibex , Europa, eeuu, todas partes?



Principalmente en Europa y creo que repercutirá en EEUU pero no estoy seguro.

Solo sé un 5% por desgracia.


----------



## BABY (8 May 2020)

Menos mal....fuiste a la boda o te rompió el corazón?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 May 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Menos mal....fuiste a la boda o te rompió el corazón?



 No, no me rompió nada. Lo sabía desde que nos conocíamos. Ella estaba en una especie de periodo sabático antes de ir a casarse. Es algo que hacen tradicionalmente. Simplemente es una de esas cosas en las que te planteas si en un mundo paralelo habrá otro yo que esté casado con ella.

Tomamos ese vino en una playa no muy lejos de donde hacen ese vino, que fuimos a comprar diréctamente de ellos.

Pero si me preguntas hoy te diría que estuvo bien no casarme con ella porque de haberlo hecho no habría tenido todas las experiencias que tengo hoy. Osea, no me arrepiento.


----------



## BABY (8 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No, no me rompió nada. Lo sabía desde que nos conocíamos. Ella estaba en una especie de periodo sabático antes de ir a casarse. Es algo que hacen tradicionalmente. Simplemente es una de esas cosas en las que te planteas si en un mundo paralelo habrá otro yo que esté casado con ella.
> 
> Tomamos ese vino en una playa no muy lejos de donde hacen ese vino, que fuimos a comprar diréctamente de ellos.
> 
> Pero si me preguntas hoy te diría que estuvo bien no casarme con ella porque de haberlo hecho no habría tenido todas las experiencias que tengo hoy. Osea, no me arrepiento.



Los viejos sueños fueron buenos sueños...., no se cumplieron, pero me alegro de haberlos tenido. Ese podría ser un buen resumen.


----------



## Frostituto (8 May 2020)

No espero nuevas caídas a corto plazo salvo malas noticias procedentes de las desescaladas


----------



## BABY (8 May 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> No espero nuevas caídas a corto plazo salvo malas noticias procedentes de las desescaladas



Soñar es gratis. Pon tus órdenes de compra que te gustarían que entrasen. Si funciona le mandas una caja de vino a @FeministoDeIzquierdas y todos felices con los bolsillos llenos...


----------



## finkbrau (8 May 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> No espero nuevas caídas a corto plazo salvo malas noticias procedentes de las desescaladas



La situación económica, posible rescate etc, la ves descontada? 

Enviado desde mi F3111 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AssGaper (8 May 2020)

Hacedme caso, poner ordenes de compra siempre en reseva a 1 € o 1$ para las grandes tocho empresas. Siempre he tenido la creencia que un dia el algoritmo de la IA se volverá loca y empezará a dar bandazos tirando precios y subiendolos a orbitas en cuestion de segundos, pero si en una de esas os entra la orden de yo que se, Amazon por ejemplo a 1 $, ahi lo disfrutáis.


----------



## Frostituto (8 May 2020)

finkbrau dijo:


> La situación económica, posible rescate etc, la ves descontada?
> 
> Enviado desde mi F3111 mediante Tapatalk



La veo ignorada


----------



## ValPPCC (8 May 2020)

AssGaper dijo:


> Hacedme caso, poner ordenes de compra siempre en reseva a 1 € o 1$ para las grandes tocho empresas. Siempre he tenido la creencia que un dia el algoritmo de la IA se volverá loca y empezará a dar bandazos tirando precios y subiendolos a orbitas en cuestion de segundos, pero si en una de esas os entra la orden de yo que se, Amazon por ejemplo a 1 $, ahi lo disfrutáis.



Que grande


----------



## huyter (8 May 2020)

Habrá que dejar puestas algunas órdenes de compra ambiciosas, por si suena la flauta y hay una gran volatilidad.

En otro orden de cosas, la semana que viene será el tercer halving de Bitcoin, después de 4 años desde el anterior. Para los que no sigan el mundillo, en el halving se divide a la mitad la producción. Como se junte con una bomba en el mundo financiero tradicional, va a ser curioso cuanto menos.


----------



## La Enviada (9 May 2020)

AssGaper dijo:


> Hacedme caso, poner ordenes de compra siempre en reseva a 1 € o 1$ para las grandes tocho empresas. Siempre he tenido la creencia que un dia el algoritmo de la IA se volverá loca y empezará a dar bandazos tirando precios y subiendolos a orbitas en cuestion de segundos, pero si en una de esas os entra la orden de yo que se, Amazon por ejemplo a 1 $, ahi lo disfrutáis.




Con un volumen como el de Amazon no. Pero con un ETF lo que dices no es una ninguna tontería y ya ha pasado alguna vez:

The ETF Flash Crash - A Wealth of Common Sense

Lo que no sé es si nuestro broker de pobres va a andar tan rápido como para llegar antes que los demás.


----------



## Bort (9 May 2020)

si fuera tan grave el suceso por qué esperas rebote ?, lo normal es que fuera un ostiazo para luego mantenerse lateral


----------



## MagicTaly (9 May 2020)

Sabemos la hora del evento? Por eso de priorizar órdenes en Europa o USA? jijiijijiji


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 May 2020)

*AVISO A NAVEGANTES*

Como veo a algunos confundidos, voy a repetirme una vez mas para que no haya confusiones:

He tenido un sueño, que por supuesto es una broma. En éste sueño la semana que viene había una reunión secreta de gente importante en la cual se diseñaban y aprobaban unas medidas que van a afectar diréctamente a los mercados financieros, incluyendo Forex y Petroleo.

Según mi sueño, que repito es una broma, una (que yo sepa en mi sueño) de las personas que va a atender no está del todo deacuerdo con tanto secretismo, ya que afecta al poder de decisión incluso de los dueños de empresas y gobiernos. Por tanto quiere filtrar esa información.

Cuando me desperté no pude adivinar si, en esa reunión, iban a llegar a un acuerdo, o si de esa reunión iban a salir medidas que se implantarían a finales de mes, o en tres meses.

Lo que sí sé es que estos acuerdos, de llevarse a cabo, tendrán un efecto en la bolsa.

El tamaño y velocidad dependeran de dos factores:
- Los acuerdos en si mismos.
- Si el chaval es capaz de filtrar la información, o se raja.

Por ello, y por si acaso, yo pongo unos limits en empresas que quiero comprar.

Q&A:

- ¿Caerá el Ibex35 a 6000 puntos la semana que viene? No lo sé, pero las decisiones que se van a tomar van a afectar a varias de las empresas que cotizan allí?

- ¿Caerán todas las bolsas? No lo creo, aunque podría ser. Creo que el efecto va a ser mas de tipo Europa y de rebote USA.

- ¿Será ahora o la semana/mes/semestre que viene? Depende de si se filtra información o no.


----------



## Don Bigote (9 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *AVISO A NAVEGANTES*
> 
> Como veo a algunos confundidos, voy a repetirme una vez mas para que no haya confusiones:
> 
> He tenido un sueño..................



Sueños húmedos tengo yo contigo feministro. Anda que como sea verdad tienes a medio burbuja corriéndose contigo, julandrón. ¿Te contactaron ya de degiro para poder trapichear el lunes?


----------



## Jeb Stuart (9 May 2020)

Alguna del IBEX 35 tiene que ir a tomar por culo.

Mi apuesta es Sabadell.

Solo digo que cuidado con el casino, que todo lo que sube baja y todo lo que baja...quiebra.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 May 2020)

Don Bigote dijo:


> Sueños húmedos tengo yo contigo feministro. Anda que como sea verdad tienes a medio burbuja corriéndose contigo, julandrón. ¿Te contactaron ya de degiro para poder trapichear el lunes?



Yo lo que espero que se recuerde es que abri el hilo (éste no, el otro al que hago referencia) a mediados de Abril, CON UN MES DE ANTELACIÓN, antes de que saltara cualquier noticia del BCE al respecto.

En otras palabras, mi sueño de fantasia casualmente empieza a hacerse realidad.

Luego llegarán aquellos que dirán que ya se sabía, que pitos y flautas. UNA POLLA COMO UNA OLLA.

Lo de Degiro lo doy por perdido pero tengo a TradeRepublic y mi propio broker de toda la vida.


----------



## finkbrau (9 May 2020)

Bruselas aprueba la nacionalización temporal de empresas en la UE

Tendrá que ver con esto?? 

Enviado desde mi F3111 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 May 2020)

finkbrau dijo:


> Bruselas aprueba la nacionalización temporal de empresas en la UE
> 
> Tendrá que ver con esto??
> 
> Enviado desde mi F3111 mediante Tapatalk



Caliente caliente, pero solo en parte.

Por cierto, fíjate que esa noticia, y la aprobación, es de la semana pasada.

Es muy interesante porque no es una expropiación, ni tampoco un rescate completo. El gobierno entra con un capital y se queda una parte durante 6 años, y luego se tiene que largar si o si. Además prohibe dar dividendos.

Los inversores de dividendos son muchos y suelen tener poca paciencia, así que muchos venderán sus acciones a poco que los estados empiecen a hacer ésto. Unido ésto a los inversores que no gustan de los estados metiendo sus manitas en empresas, uno se imagina las acciones a precio de guano.

Eso si, aquellos que quieran esperar esos seis años verán la gran recompensa.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 May 2020)

Preparación para el Lunes:

Llevo varios dias metido en forex, EURUSD. Sospecho que, si pasa algo, este rio va a ser el mas revuelto.

Como caña estoy usando mi polla. Con eso lo digo todo.


----------



## carlosas (9 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Siguiendo éste hilo:
> ¿Creeis en una caida gorda en la semana del 11 de Mayo?
> 
> Y en caso de tener razón, es posible (PO-SI-BLE) que haya unos bamboleos MUY BESTIAS en el mercado. Osea, no vais a tener tiempo de comprar manualmente.
> ...



Norsk Hydro en que mercado la comprarías?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 May 2020)

Un consejo de buen rollo, para tí y otros.

No pongais precios de locura. No seais demasiado ambiciosos. Poned un precio que os haga sentiros felices con vuestra compra.

Cuando compras acciones compras esa empresa. Eres su dueño. Es como comprar una casa. Pagar algo mas o algo menos no importa si tu objetivo es tener esa casa durante muchos años.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 May 2020)

carlosas dijo:


> Norsk Hydro en que mercado la comprarías?



Noruego, aunque tenga que pagar mas impuestos.


----------



## BABY (9 May 2020)

Si el estado esta pensando en meter capital en las empresas, en Ibex, está claro que podrá entrar en IAG, CIE, AENA (más) y a lo mejor en Airbus. La banca es correa de transmisión de politicas de creditos avalados por el gobierno o BCE, por lo que puede moverse algo por ahí también. Si hay una bajada grande en estas empresas, posiblemente se arrastre al resto del índice, aunque no bajará tanto. Yo pienso que aún es pronto y queda partido y eliminatoria por jugar, pero quizás sea buen momento de reevaluar la estrategia, cambiar jugadores o incluso el esquema si hay liquidez suficiente a estas alturas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 May 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Si el estado esta pensando en meter capital en las empresas, en Ibex, está claro que podrá entrar en IAG, CIE, AENA (más) y a lo mejor en Airbus. La banca es correa de transmisión de politicas de creditos avalados por el gobierno o BCE, por lo que puede moverse algo por ahí también. Si hay una bajada grande en estas empresas, posiblemente se arrastre al resto del índice, aunque no bajará tanto. Yo pienso que aún es pronto y queda partido y eliminatoria por jugar, pero quizás sea buen momento de reevaluar la estrategia, cambiar jugadores o incluso el esquema si hay liquidez suficiente a estas alturas.



Joder si una tia me habla asi ya me tiene con los pantalones bajados.


----------



## BABY (9 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Joder si una tia me habla asi ya me tiene con los pantalones bajados.



Debería cambiarme el Nick. En que cojones estaría yo pensando hace ya 14 años....


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 May 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Debería cambiarme el Nick. En que cojones estaría yo pensando hace ya 14 años....



No te preocupes. Sé que eres un tio. Digo que si una tia me lo dijera...


----------



## HARLEY66 (9 May 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Debería cambiarme el Nick. En que cojones estaría yo pensando hace ya 14 años....



14 años por aquí....... ..gensanta !!


----------



## mosquin1 (9 May 2020)

¡¡¡BOMBAZO!!! Vía libre a la nacionalización masiva de empresas en la UE


----------



## Don Bigote (9 May 2020)

Schaeuble advierte: la decisión del TC alemán sobre el BCE pone en cuestión el futuro del euro

Esto me cuadra más con lo que nos cuenta el hamijo feministro.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 May 2020)

mosquin1 dijo:


> ¡¡¡BOMBAZO!!! Vía libre a la nacionalización masiva de empresas en la UE



Caliente caliente...


----------



## safiboss (9 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Caliente caliente...



Por que no dices abiertamente lo que crees que va a pasar... es que eso de insuar y que pueda ser cualquier cosa no tiene sentido


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 May 2020)

safiboss dijo:


> Por que no dices abiertamente lo que crees que va a pasar... es que eso de insuar y que pueda ser cualquier cosa no tiene sentido



Es que no lo sé.

Sé el porque (mas o menos). Sé el cuando se hará la reunión secreta. Pero no sé lo que va a pasar, ni cuando lo van a hacer público. Si lo supiera me habría puesto a cortos con las empresas que van a tocar.

Si lo supiera la semana que viene sería mi semana donde dejo de trabajar por el resto de mi vida.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 May 2020)

Don Bigote dijo:


> Schaeuble advierte: la decisión del TC alemán sobre el BCE pone en cuestión el futuro del euro
> 
> Esto me cuadra más con lo que nos cuenta el hamijo feministro.



También tienes razón. Son ámbas cosas entrelazadas, porque estan interelacionadas.


----------



## safiboss (9 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Es que no lo sé.
> 
> Sé el porque (mas o menos). Sé el cuando se hará la reunión secreta. Pero no sé lo que va a pasar, ni cuando lo van a hacer público. Si lo supiera me habría puesto a cortos con las empresas que van a tocar.
> 
> Si lo supiera la semana que viene sería mi semana donde dejo de trabajar por el resto de mi vida.



Explica el por que


----------



## finkbrau (9 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Caliente caliente...



Cual sería el posible escenario de las empresas nacionalizadas en esos seis años y después de que saquen sus zarpas de ellas? (en rentabilidad para el accionista, claro) 

Enviado desde mi F3111 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 May 2020)

safiboss dijo:


> Explica el por que



*TODO ESTO ME LO ESTOY INVENTANDO. ES MENTIRA Y ES UNA TROLA. EN ESTOS MOMENTOS ME ENCUENTRO BAJO LOS EFECTOS DEL ALCOHOL Y ME HE TOMADO ALGUNA PASTILLA*

Hay tres motivos que yo sepa, pero solo quiero dar uno porque en mi opinión es el mas fácil de entender.

Cuando la UK anunció el Brexit Dinamarca se puso en modo pensativo. Incluso lo dejó caer en reuniones de la unión Europea. Si a la UK le sale bien el Brexit será el fin de la EU.

La UE se ha pegado AÑOS decidiendo cosas con personas elegidas por "ellos" (léase banqueros del BCE). Leyes sin contar con los estados soberanos. Ésto a UK nunca le ha gustado y ésa es la razón principal del Brexit.

Las empresas privadas ya han empezado a hacer acuerdos con UK. Si la UE impone sanciones, las empresas privadas pueden hacer descuentos. En definitiva, no habrá "escarmiento" ni venganza para la UK...

....a menos que...

...los banqueros pudieran controlar las empresas que hacen esos acuerdos.

Al principio ésto lo querían hacer mediante préstamos. "Yo te doy dinero si me prometes hacer lo que yo te diga". Pero resulta que el puñetero tribunal de la UE dice que no, que eso no se hace. Tirón de orejas por haberlo hecho en el 2015 cuando se preparaban para el referendum del 2016, y ahora tirón definitivo para que ni se les ocurra volver a hacerlo. ¿Por qué crees que fue precísamente en el 2015 cuando el BCE empezó a comprar mierda? ¿Por qué no en cualquier otro año (también lo hicieron pero menos)?

¿Solución? "Si no puedo prestar dinero a estas empresas, me meto yo como accionista"

¿No te parece conveniente que justo tras salir la noticia de que el TJUE no permitiera esos rescates, saltara la noticia de la nacionalización de parte de las empresas?

Con la UE de accionista ninguna empresa se saltará las reglas ni los castigos a UK.

Mas o menos a grosso modo. Es que estoy borracho y algo drogado.
PUES BLANCO Y EN BOTELLA.


----------



## safiboss (9 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *TODO ESTO ME LO ESTOY INVENTANDO. ES MENTIRA Y ES UNA TROLA. EN ESTOS MOMENTOS ME ENCUENTRO BAJO LOS EFECTOS DEL ALCOHOL Y ME HE TOMADO ALGUNA PASTILLA*
> 
> Hay tres motivos que yo sepa, pero solo quiero dar uno porque en mi opinión es el mas fácil de entender.
> 
> ...




Menuda pelicula te has montando


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 May 2020)

finkbrau dijo:


> Cual sería el posible escenario de las empresas nacionalizadas en esos seis años y después de que saquen sus zarpas de ellas? (en rentabilidad para el accionista, claro)
> 
> Enviado desde mi F3111 mediante Tapatalk



De momento no habrá dividendos. A tomar por culo. Todos los inversores por dividendos (por ejemplo, instituciones con fondos de pensiones) venderán sus acciones y *el valor de estas empresas caerá un poco, desde luego no tanto como algunos estais poniendo*. Se pondrán a buen precio pero no a precio de saldo.

Después, con el tiempo, si la UE no mete el dedito mucho y les deja hacer, las empresas empezarán a aumentar de valor bastante. A la propia UE le interesa ésto ya que en seis años podrán venderlas mucho mas caras y ganar un pastón.

Imagínate comprar el 25% de una empresa cuya acción debería estar en 30 euros pero ahora está a dos. Imagínate vender tu participación seis años mas tarde con esa misma empresa a 50 euros.

TODOS LOS PROBLEMAS DE PENSIONES PUBLICAS SOLUCIONADOS, PAGANDO LAS EMPRESAS PRIVADAS. Y ENCIMA DURANTE SEIS AÑOS CONTROL SOBRE ELLAS. Y ENCIMA, AL NO DAR DIVIDENDOS, SABES QUE VAN A SUBIR MUCHÍSIMO EN BENEFICIOS.

Ése es el plan maestro donde gana la EU, ganan las masas, pero pierden los inversores privados.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 May 2020)

safiboss dijo:


> Menuda pelicula te has montando



Efectívamente. Te lo he puesto en negrita y tamaño gigante. Me lo estoy inventado todo.

Y en mi borrachera también te pongo en el ignore. Perdón, estaba borracho.


----------



## BABY (9 May 2020)

Las entradas de los estados en el accionario de las empresas o "nacionalizaciones" también evitarían OPAS o adquisiciones a precio de saldo de empresas con valor estratégico por parte de chinos, rusos o americanos, léase AIRBUS, telefónica de turno (aquí ye existe la acción de oro del gobierno), aerolíneas estratégicas, infraestructuras, eléctricas, petroleras, químicas. defensa....etc.

Lo que yo veo es que para justificar esa actuación, dichas empresas deberían estar sangrando. Y aún no lo están. Y como lo harán? SEPI?. Comprando acciones directamente?.

De todas formas, el hecho de plantear posibles "nacionalizaciones" ya determinaría bajadas en la cotización de las acciones.

En la anterior crisis se hablaba de vender "las joyas de la abuela", léase Loterías y Apuestas del Estado, AENA (que al final salió a bolsa)....y ahora los estados ven que tienen que llenar el joyero con más joyas y tienen que ir a comprar, con la ayuda del BCE.

Los progres no tendrán problemas en aceptar. Me gustaría ver la cara de Pablo Casado cuando Angela Merkel diga en alemán "nacionalícese". A los "liberales" de Ciudadanos les puede estallar la cabeza. Al final dirán que es por el bien del país (las tertulias de las radios y las televisiones y los editoriales de prensa trabajarán a toda máquina y venderán las bondades de la jugada) y todos contentos (entre otras cosas porque, en parte, es verdad). Y todo acelerado por el mayor catalizador de los últimos tiempos: la COVID19.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 May 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Las entradas de los estados en el accionario de las empresas o "nacionalizaciones" también evitarían OPAS o adquisiciones a precio de saldo de empresas con valor estratégico por parte de chinos, rusos o americanos (léase AIRBUS, telefónica de turno (aquí ye existe la acción de oro del gobierno), aerolíneas estratégicas, infraestructuras, eléctricas, petroleras, químicas. defensa....etc.
> 
> Lo que yo veo es que para justificar esa actuación, dichas empresas deberían estar sangrando. Y aún no lo están. Y como lo harán? SEPI?. Comprando acciones directamente?.
> 
> ...



Grandiosa intervención. Mis dies.

Yo es que no lo veo tan mal para el inversor de largo recorrido. A mi no me molesta tener Airbus a precio de saldo y luego venderla en 6 años. Preferiría dividendos pero me quedo con la subida de cotización.

Curiosidad: En Alemania a las joyas de la abuela se les llama "La plata de la familia".


----------



## Ferenczyg (9 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> si la UE no mete el dedito mucho y les deja hacer, las empresas empezarán a aumentar de valor bastante.



Lo veo, y lo que mas me sorprende, lo entiendo. Ahora bien, eso en España vamos a apostar a que no va a pasar, porque nos/les conocemos..

Como se queda así la foto local? a mi me parece que a peor. 

Eso, o que ya me he perdido otra vez.


----------



## BABY (9 May 2020)

Y sin tener ni puta idea de casi nada y no tener nada claro, se podría inferir que las empresas con más probabilidad de ser "nacionalizadas" serían: AIRBUS, Renault/Daimler, IAG/Lufthansa/Air France, REPSOL, Telefonica ...Y LA BANCA (SAN, BBVA, DB, ING Commerz....). El que entre ahí debe saber que se entra a muy largo plazo y con emociones fuertes. Cuando hago compras ahí siempre me las justifico (estas 150 acciones en Renault para mi hijo y estas 150 para mi hija, y lo pongo en un papelito y lo firmo para cuando tengan 18 años -si hay quiebras el dinero lo han perdido ellos¡¡¡¡-). 

Pero antes de esto veo recesión, recortes, confinamientos, paro, rescates, bajadas de índices...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 May 2020)

Ferenczyg dijo:


> Lo veo, y lo que mas me sorprende, lo entiendo. Ahora bien, eso en España vamos a apostar a que no va a pasar, porque nos/les conocemos..
> 
> Como se queda así la foto local? a mi me parece que a peor.
> 
> Eso, o que ya me he perdido otra vez.



No, no te has perdido.

España va a convertirse (si no lo es ya) en la putita de Alemania. Las cosas deberían ir bien porque no les dejarán hacer a los izquierdosos Españoles.

De hecho, anticipo un giro a la derecha en las próximas elecciones.

De todas formas yo empresas Españolas pocas y con cuentagotas.


----------



## Ferenczyg (9 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> De todas formas yo empresas Españolas pocas y con cuentagotas.



Yo estoy en plan Moody's de mi p*ta vida con eso y he pasado de rating "no gracias" a rating "ni con un palo"


----------



## simontemplario (9 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Grandiosa intervención. Mis dies.
> 
> Yo es que no lo veo tan mal para el inversor de largo recorrido. A mi no me molesta tener Airbus a precio de saldo y luego venderla en 6 años. Preferiría dividendos pero me quedo con la subida de cotización.
> 
> Curiosidad: En Alemania a las joyas de la abuela se les llama "La plata de la familia".



A mí sí por privado me das alguna explicación más directa, el 20% de los beneficios que saque te los marcho del tiron


----------



## Visitant3 (9 May 2020)

yo creo que estoy infestado, voy a ir a todos los bares a contagiar a la peña


----------



## HARLEY66 (10 May 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Las entradas de los estados en el accionario de las empresas o "nacionalizaciones" también evitarían OPAS o adquisiciones a precio de saldo de empresas con valor estratégico por parte de chinos, rusos o americanos, léase AIRBUS, telefónica de turno (aquí ye existe la acción de oro del gobierno), aerolíneas estratégicas, infraestructuras, eléctricas, petroleras, químicas. defensa....etc.
> 
> Lo que yo veo es que para justificar esa actuación, dichas empresas deberían estar sangrando. Y aún no lo están. Y como lo harán? SEPI?. Comprando acciones directamente?.
> 
> ...



yo no tengo ni puta idea, pero leído así, la situación me parece más positiva que negativa para las empresas "nacionalizadas"....


----------



## BABY (10 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> yo no tengo ni puta idea, pero leído así, la situación me parece más positiva que negativa para las empresas "nacionalizadas"....



Depende. Si es temporal, perfecto. Pero imagínate a Carmen Calvo, Teodoro Garcia Egea o a Ignacio Aguado en el consejo de administración de una empresa estratégica con la voz y el voto que dan el 20% de las acciones. ¿Recuerdan las cajas de ahorro?.


----------



## HARLEY66 (10 May 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Depende. Si es temporal, perfecto. Pero imagínate a Carmen Calvo, Teodoro Garcia Egea o a Ignacio Aguado en el consejo de administración de una empresa estratégica con la voz y el voto que dan el 20% de las acciones. ¿Recuerdan las cajas de ahorro?.



me acabas de matar.....


----------



## mosquin1 (10 May 2020)

Y ademas ........quien asegura que pasados los 6 años vuelvan a sacar por decreto ley nueva ampliacion en duracion o el “comodín del publico” ??????


----------



## mosquin1 (10 May 2020)

.


----------



## mosquin1 (10 May 2020)

Sabeis lo que es una garrapata estilo premium cuando elige huesped e hinca los colmillos??.........ya no le suelta e incluso si intentas quitarla por la fuerza ,la matas ,pero aun muerta la cabeza queda pegada y sigue infectando la herida.


----------



## MagicTaly (10 May 2020)

M... Os podría pedir consejo sobre este tema debido a la noticia? Si como estáis diciendo la idea es joder a UK, a largo plazo esto me haría replantearme el valor de la libra esterlina vs. euro. 

La razón que esto me importa es porque tengo el 50% de mi ahorro en Libras y el otro 50% en euros. Generalmente he ido cambiando cada 2 o 3 meses entre los 1.15 - 1.21 que ha habido en los últimos 3 años evadiendo los malos cambios de 1.07-1.14. Cómo creéis que esto afectará a ese cambio de divisa? Bien a corto y mal a largo?


----------



## Ferenczyg (10 May 2020)

mosquin1 dijo:


> Sabeis lo que es una garrapata estilo premium cuando elige huesped e hinca los colmillos??.........ya no le suelta e incluso si intentas quitarla por la fuerza ,la matas ,pero aun muerta la cabeza queda pegada y sigue infectando la herida.



Eso es por tirar. Hay que retorcer


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (10 May 2020)

¿Entonces tu profecía dice que esta semana el IBEX se va al carajo, no?

Pues vaya putada para los que estamos dentro.


----------



## V. R. N (10 May 2020)

Yo haré realidad el dicho de "Sell in May and go away" 
Y venderé entre otras Airbus.


----------



## tramperoloco (10 May 2020)

Nacionalizar.....Musica para los oidos de los politicos . Mas puestecitos vip donde colocarse tras su retiro.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 May 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> ¿Entonces tu profecía dice que esta semana el IBEX se va al carajo, no?
> 
> Pues vaya putada para los que estamos dentro.



*NO.*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 May 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Depende. Si es temporal, perfecto. Pero imagínate a Carmen Calvo, Teodoro Garcia Egea o a Ignacio Aguado en el consejo de administración de una empresa estratégica con la voz y el voto que dan el 20% de las acciones. ¿Recuerdan las cajas de ahorro?.



Bueno, es que vosotros lo veis desde el punto de vista de empresas Españolas y yo no. Entre otras cosas porque, si me meto, me meteré literalmente en un par solamente.

A mi las que me interesan son empresas como Airbus donde, al ser Europea, será mas dificil colocar mongoloides Españoles.

Mi intención es solo meterme en una empresa Española cuando lo vea muy claro.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 May 2020)

mosquin1 dijo:


> Y ademas ........quien asegura que pasados los 6 años vuelvan a sacar por decreto ley nueva ampliacion en duracion o el “comodín del publico” ??????



Ahi me has dado.

Efectívamente puede ser. Pero ten en cuenta que ésto no va a salir de España sino de la Unión Europea. Son mas serios cuando se trata de coger sus dineros.

Mi pensamiento es que necesitan rellenar la hucha de las pensiones y lo van a hacer con las empresas que "medionacionalicen"

1. Pillan un 25% de empresas de infraestructuras, aerolíneas, etc. pagando precio de derribo.
2. Asignan todos sus nuevos proyectos a estas empresas, que multiplican su valor.
3. Seis años mas tarde venden y recargan la hucha.

Eso desde Europa. En España a saquear claro.


----------



## BABY (10 May 2020)

Hasta ahora los politicos han entrado en los consejos de administración una vez terminada su carrera “de servicio público”. Interesaban los contactos y la devolución de favores. Ahora entrarían con mando en plaza. El estado ahora mismo influye en esas empresas de mil maneras (participación directa, contratos de concesiones de mantenimiento o explotación, obra pública, acción de oro, ayudas directas -grupos de comunicación-, regulaciones de precios -eléctricas-.....). Si el estado entra con un quinto o un cuarto de las acciones, me temo que el fantasma de PEDEVESA podría aparecerse. Imaginad a Pablo Iglesias o a Echenique sentados en el consejo de administración de Indra, Atresmedia o REE. No os asustéis demasiado que desde Bruselas no dejarán que eso pase, sólo era un ejercicio de política ficción-terror distópica.


----------



## tramperoloco (10 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> A mi las que me interesan son empresas como Airbus donde, al ser Europea, será mas dificil colocar mongoloides Españoles.



Oye perdona, que nuestros politicos colocaran a personal en dichas empresas basandose en maximas como igualdad, merito ,capacidad y competencia.

En el chupapollismo, por su puesto.

PD A perro flaco...

La justicia francesa ordena el cierre de las factorías de Renault que habían vuelto al trabajo


----------



## La Enviada (10 May 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Hasta ahora los politicos han entrado en los consejos de administración una vez terminada su carrera “de servicio público”. Interesaban los contactos y la devolución de favores. Ahora entrarían con mando en plaza. El estado ahora mismo influye en esas empresas de mil maneras (participación directa, contratos de concesiones de mantenimiento o explotación, obra pública, acción de oro, ayudas directas -grupos de comunicación-, regulaciones de precios -eléctricas-.....). Si el estado entra con un quinto o un cuarto de las acciones, me temo que el fantasma de PEDEVESA podría aparecerse. Imaginad a Pablo Iglesias o a Echenique sentados en el consejo de administración de Indra, Atresmedia o REE. No os asustéis demasiado que desde Bruselas no dejarán que eso pase, sólo era un ejercicio de política ficción-terror distópica.



Se me ocurre, aparte del PER, el P/B, el ROE, el quick ratio, etc, un nuevo parámetro a incorporar en el análisis fundamental. El ratio de ex-políticos en el consejo de administración. Ratio superior a 0 ---> no comprar.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 May 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Oye perdona, que nuestros politicos colocaran a personal en dichas empresas basandose en maximas como igualdad, merito ,capacidad y competencia.
> 
> En el chupapollismo, por su puesto.



Usted disculpe.

No es como si fueran a colocar a una cajera como ministra de igualdad, claro


----------



## BABY (10 May 2020)

Noticia de alcance en Renault. Pues esta es una de las candidatas ideales a que le metan capital desde el gobierno.


----------



## vincent anton freeman (10 May 2020)

No va a pasar nada. Menudas películas os montáis en este foro. El año q viene la bolsa americana en máximos.


----------



## porcospin (10 May 2020)

vincent anton freeman dijo:


> No va a pasar nada. Menudas películas os montáis en este foro. El año q viene la bolsa americana en máximos.



Yo no lo dudo, incluso de todas las bolsas, depues de tanto dinero "creado" en el mundo.

¿este nuevo dinero acabara llegando a todos los sitios no?¿porque no iba a inflar las bolsas?
Y si así fuese, la cuestión es ¿que valor real tendrá ese dinero?
¿Se revaluaran las pocas monedas que no hayan impreso a lo loco?


----------



## element (10 May 2020)

Pero esa reunion no sera a el lunes a las 7 de la mañana, no?


Imagino que conocer el dia exacto es esencial.


Por otro lado no creo que esto afecte a empresas como Amazon o las farmaceuticas que con esta crisis no han bajando sino aumentado su facturacion.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 May 2020)

vincent anton freeman dijo:


> No va a pasar nada. Menudas películas os montáis en este foro. El año q viene la bolsa americana en máximos.



Cito el mensaje para dentro de tres semanas o así


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 May 2020)

element dijo:


> Pero esa reunion no sera a el lunes a las 7 de la mañana, no?
> 
> 
> Imagino que conocer el dia exacto es esencial.
> ...



Como he dicho unas 80 veces la reunión será la semana que viene y aqui tenemos varios escenarios:

1. Alguien ya sepa lo que se va a firmar, se adelante, y se monte el pollo el Lunes a las 7.
2. Alguien se vaya de la lengua en el transcurso de la semana, y se monte el pollo un Miércoles.
3. Nadie se vaya de la lengua y el pollo se vaya montando el las próximas semanas.

La semana que viene se va a decidir sobre unas empresas muy específicas, las cuales desconozco.


----------



## vincent anton freeman (10 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Cito el mensaje para dentro de tres semanas o así



Perfecto. Sin problema. Si tienes razón te la daré. Pero me da que lo estás exagerando todo


----------



## vincent anton freeman (10 May 2020)

Aunque primero era este lunes y ahora son 3 semanas... q a lo mejor baja un 5% la bolsa por cualquier tontería de Trump y no tiene nada q ve con lo q tú planteas


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 May 2020)

vincent anton freeman dijo:


> Perfecto. Sin problema. Si tienes razón te la daré. Pero me da que lo estás exagerando todo



Y a mi me da que la gente lee lo que le da la gana y no lo que estoy escribiendo, por mucho que lo ponga en negrita y letras grandes

*Semana que viene: Reunión secreta.*
*¿Afectará a las bolsas? 100% seguro.
¿Caerá la bolsa? ¿O pegará un subidón repentino? No lo sé, pero "creo" que va a hacer una bajada+subidón.
¿Se verá la semana que viene? NO LO SÉ.*
*¿Se verá en poco? 100% Seguro.*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 May 2020)

vincent anton freeman dijo:


> Aunque primero era este lunes y ahora son 3 semanas... q a lo mejor baja un 5% la bolsa por cualquier tontería de Trump y no tiene nada q ve con lo q tú planteas



Te invito a que me cites a mi diciendo que iba a ser éste Lunes. Si no, espero que te retractes con igual premura.


----------



## vincent anton freeman (10 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Te invito a que me cites a mi diciendo que iba a ser éste Lunes. Si no, espero que te retractes con igual premura.



Tienes razón caída gorda la semana del 11 de mayo. Y ahora dices q pueden ser 3 semanas como máximo


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 May 2020)

vincent anton freeman dijo:


> Tienes razón caída gorda la semana del 11 de mayo. Y ahora dices q pueden ser 3 semanas como máximo



Lee el hilo. Lee la primerísima intervención. Y luego ve leyendo todas mis intervenciones.

Es que me duele la boca de escribirlo.

En serio por favor léelo todo de nuevo.


----------



## klon (10 May 2020)

Por si el casino se vuelve tonto y como no cuesta dinero, ordenes puestas:

BASF 37
Inditex 18

De IAG no me he atrevido, como perfore el suelo de 2,12 no se donde ira....


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 May 2020)

klon dijo:


> Por si el casino se vuelve tonto y como no cuesta dinero, ordenes puestas:
> 
> BASF 37
> Inditex 18
> ...



BASF 37 es una posibilidad bastante aceptable.

Inditex diréctamente no me interesa.


----------



## klon (10 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> BASF 37 es una posibilidad bastante aceptable.
> 
> Inditex diréctamente no me interesa.



Inditex, creo que es de la pocas del pacoibex donde meter pasta.


----------



## ElCalvo (10 May 2020)

Chompiras dijo:


> Banco popular = 1 euro



Tienes el Sabadell llegando ya..


----------



## Rubioparade (11 May 2020)

Puede que sea un rebote técnico, tiene una resistencia en los 6800 aprox, pero el ibex como no aguante el soporte de 6700 puede que caiga fuelte...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 May 2020)

Rubioparade dijo:


> Puede que sea un rebote técnico, tiene una resistencia en los 6800 aprox, pero el ibex como no aguante el soporte de 6700 puede que caiga fuelte...



Pues va para allá.

Ahora todas las empresas que toquen algo del aire (Amadeus por ejemplo) van a sufrir también...


----------



## clinadin (11 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Siguiendo éste hilo:
> ¿Creeis en una caida gorda en la semana del 11 de Mayo?
> 
> Y en caso de tener razón, es posible (PO-SI-BLE) que haya unos bamboleos MUY BESTIAS en el mercado. Osea, no vais a tener tiempo de comprar manualmente.
> ...



Hola, en primer lugar felicitarte por tus aportaciones a diario a este foro, de las que todos aprendemos a diario. Eres unos de los foreros que para mí ofrece mucha información y diferentes puntos de vista, lo que nos sirve de gran ayuda a los demás (al menos en mi caso es así)

Al ver la lista que has puesto, en primer lugar me tranquiliza que alguien como tú tenga en el ojo a compañías como Airbus o Renault, a las que yo tengo en mente entrar a precios similares.
Sin embargo, el motivo por el que te escribo es el siguiente: me ha sorprendido mucho que incluyas en esa lista a Telefónica, esa empresa que año tras año va bajando y que lejos de levantar cabeza cada vez vemos más hundida. De ahí, que me gustaría preguntarte (y por supuesto en ningún momento quiero que te veas en la obligación de responder) si consideras que una vez que Telefónica haga un suelo, podría volver a encadenar una racha alcista considerable, o si por contra consideras que es una compañía avocada a seguir en la línea de los últimos años.
Saludos!!!


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 May 2020)

Telefónica tiene un problema muy sencillo. Baja deuda a base de vender sus activos. Lo que significa que cuando telefónica tenga un nivel razonable de deuda será una telefónica un 50 o 60% más pequeña por activos. Por tanto la capacidad de generar beneficio y capital va a ser sustancialmente menor que la que era hace cinco o diez años.

A eso le sumas que muchos mercados siguen aumentando el nivel de competencia lo cual implica ir a margenes menores. 

Que puede subir en el futuro? Seguro. Que no va a ganar la pasta que gano en los buenos tiempos? Seguro también. Simplemente va a ser una telefónica diferente. Si quieres ver un ejemplo parecido aunque en otro sector mirate Royal Bank of Scotland y su cambio desde 2008.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 May 2020)

Rubioparade dijo:


> Puede que sea un rebote técnico, tiene una resistencia en los 6800 aprox, pero el ibex como no aguante el soporte de 6700 puede que caiga fuelte...



Estoooooo...mejor no mires el Ibex ahora mismo.

IAG lo esta hundiendo.


----------



## schulz (11 May 2020)

Depende del éxito del Deep–Estate en el mundo. tiraran La Bolsa o no. Si baja, será en 4–5 sesiones. Puede apagarse tambien, mientras que la " arreglan" Luego saldrá ya arreglada. Eso estaba ya así escrito.


----------



## Dr.L (11 May 2020)

Cómo conseguiste esa información de la reunión secreta?? Illuminati??.
La verdad que va para abajo con fuerza, y es lunes.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 May 2020)

clinadin dijo:


> Hola, en primer lugar felicitarte por tus aportaciones a diario a este foro, de las que todos aprendemos a diario. Eres unos de los foreros que para mí ofrece mucha información y diferentes puntos de vista, lo que nos sirve de gran ayuda a los demás (al menos en mi caso es así)
> 
> Al ver la lista que has puesto, en primer lugar me tranquiliza que alguien como tú tenga en el ojo a compañías como Airbus o Renault, a las que yo tengo en mente entrar a precios similares.
> Sin embargo, el motivo por el que te escribo es el siguiente: me ha sorprendido mucho que incluyas en esa lista a Telefónica, esa empresa que año tras año va bajando y que lejos de levantar cabeza cada vez vemos más hundida. De ahí, que me gustaría preguntarte (y por supuesto en ningún momento quiero que te veas en la obligación de responder) si consideras que una vez que Telefónica haga un suelo, podría volver a encadenar una racha alcista considerable, o si por contra consideras que es una compañía avocada a seguir en la línea de los últimos años.
> Saludos!!!



En primer lugar muchisimas gracias por la consideración con mis aportaciones.

Si te habrás fijado hay temas que controlo, en otros soy un palurdo, y en otros diréctamente me equivoco. Solo espero que sepais perdonarme y corregirme cuando haga las cosas mal. Como bien dices TODOS, yo el primero, venimos a aprender.

Airbus es un empresón. Es el Boeing Europeo. Ni de coña van a dejarla caer. La cosa es meterse cuando esté barata y quedarte con ella hasta la jubilación.

Renault lo esta haciendo bien pero temo que igual he perdido la oportunidad. Espero que no, y que las noticias de esta semana tiren de ella para abajo. En su contra tiene pagos de intereses en deudas, y a su favor que esta al menos un 25% por debajo de su valor real de mercado si tiene los cojones para hacer un buen "paco paga la coca".

Sobre telefónica la verdad es que es un poco wishful thinking. El hamijo @arriba/abajo lo ha escrito muchísimo mejor de lo que lo podría haber hecho yo. Si te soy sincero me fijo mas en Telefónica Deutschland, ya que sospecho que a las malas se van a separar del todo.

Pero su valor de mercado esta muy bajo, y sigue con muchos activos, y pega fuerte en America Latina. Así que la tengo en mi lista.

Por cierto, yo voy a 7 años vista, y a dividendos. Osea, que me la suda que los valores estén en el guano 3 años. Ésto lo digo porque el que quiera seguir mis consejos debe entender que yo voy a larguísimo plazo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 May 2020)

Dr.L dijo:


> Cómo conseguiste esa información de la reunión secreta?? Illuminati??.
> La verdad que va para abajo con fuerza, y es lunes.



Te voy a decir algo parecido.

Imagínate que eres gran amigo del que hace cátering para eventos de ese tipo. Imagínate que encima conoces a gente que limpia hoteles, y que les dicen que en una semana determinada van a abrir un hotel en una capital Europea, solo esa semana, y solo contratando a un reducido número de gente.

Y si encima tienes mano en la embajada pues listo.

No es como yo lo he aprendido, pero suficientemente parecido como para que cualquiera lo entienda.


----------



## manstein (11 May 2020)

No es el Covid

El IBEX lleva en mercado bajista desde el 2017 (2015 depende de donde lo mires). 

La economía paco española está tocada de muerte y el IBEX también. Esta vez necesitará mucha suerte para no irse por debajo de los 2.000 puntos

Vi por ahí que hay gente con largos en Aegon y e interés por Renault, entre otros. Yo en esos voy corto y todavía no pienso cerrarlos


----------



## HARLEY66 (11 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> En primer lugar muchisimas gracias por la consideración con mis aportaciones.
> 
> Si te habrás fijado hay temas que controlo, en otros soy un palurdo, y en otros diréctamente me equivoco. Solo espero que sepais perdonarme y corregirme cuando haga las cosas mal. Como bien dices TODOS, yo el primero, venimos a aprender.
> 
> ...



No te preocupa el bajísimo volumen de Airbus ES?
He leído en otros foros de gente que ha metido orden de venta y no se la han cogido incluso poniendola bastante más abajo del último cruce...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> No te preocupa el bajísimo volumen de Airbus ES?
> He leído en otros foros de gente que ha metido orden de venta y no se la han cogido incluso poniendola bastante más abajo del último cruce...



Me preocupa, pero no hay nada que hacer.

Mi sueño es pillarla entre 45 y 60 (sé que ahora esta en 53).

de momento Qantas ya ha cancelado pedido. Si un par mas de aerolíneas lo hacen (y lo harán) se pondrá a tiro para mi ataque.

Mi sueño es que entre AHORA y las próxima(s) semana(s) los hombres de negro tiren para abajo para meterse ellos y suelo soltarla para arriba a través de ayudas a fondo perdido.

En ese caso entraré rápidamente si puedo y me quedaré con ella.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 May 2020)

*ARCELOR -11%*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 May 2020)

*Mercados americanos abren con pérdidas señores*


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 May 2020)

A poco que caiga América elmibex se va a un menos tres en un santiamen


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> A poco que caiga América elmibex se va a un menos tres en un santiamen



Lo de IAG no tenía nada que ver, ha sido casualidad, pero lo de Arcelor me tiene preocupado porque era de las industriales.

Eso quiere decir que el chivatazo igual ya se ha producido y la fiesta va a empezar.

Joder que nervios...


----------



## carlosas (11 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Lo de IAG no tenía nada que ver, ha sido casualidad, pero lo de Arcelor me tiene preocupado porque era de las industriales.
> 
> Eso quiere decir que el chivatazo igual ya se ha producido y la fiesta va a empezar.
> 
> Joder que nervios...


----------



## HARLEY66 (11 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Lo de IAG no tenía nada que ver, ha sido casualidad, pero lo de Arcelor me tiene preocupado porque era de las industriales.
> 
> Eso quiere decir que el chivatazo igual ya se ha producido y la fiesta va a empezar.
> 
> Joder que nervios...



ArcelorMittal suspende el pago de dividendo


----------



## Rubioparade (11 May 2020)

Empezando la bolsa de palomitas, ya nos iras informando, de momento para ser el primer día a sido entretenido


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> ArcelorMittal suspende el pago de dividendo



Eso ya se sabía, pero gracias.

El Indio esta echando un pulso al BCE.

Si el BCE se baja los pantalones ésta va a ser una de esas del rebote.


----------



## HARLEY66 (11 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Eso ya se sabía, pero gracias.
> 
> El Indio esta echando un pulso al BCE.
> 
> Si el BCE se baja los pantalones ésta va a ser una de esas del rebote.



a estos precios es una perita en dulce......


----------



## ValPPCC (11 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Lo de IAG no tenía nada que ver, ha sido casualidad, pero lo de Arcelor me tiene preocupado porque era de las industriales.
> 
> Eso quiere decir que el chivatazo igual ya se ha producido y la fiesta va a empezar.
> 
> Joder que nervios...



El ibex hay que tenerlos bien puestos para entrar ahi la verdad, es que es el ultimo en recuperar y el mayor en caer, cuidado!


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Lo de IAG no tenía nada que ver, ha sido casualidad, pero lo de Arcelor me tiene preocupado porque era de las industriales.
> 
> Eso quiere decir que el chivatazo igual ya se ha producido y la fiesta va a empezar.
> 
> Joder que nervios...



Ampliación de 2000 kilos de Arcelor.


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> a estos precios es una perita en dulce......



Gacelas coming. Non stop


----------



## carlosas (11 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Gacelas coming. Non stop



recomendaciones?...


----------



## carlosas (11 May 2020)

se le da fuerte o no?


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 May 2020)

carlosas dijo:


> se le da fuerte o no?



Si vale menos de 10.000 millones en bolsa y amplia 2000, calcula tu la dilución que se comen. Y si encima la.gente supiera que hicieron un contrasplit (bueno para eso la gente tiene que saber qué es un contrasplit) hace no tanto, fliparian ahora con la destrucción de valor de la.empresa.

Pero bueno siempre vendrían los que dicen que está barato, o a punto de caramelo.

Empresa que pierde mil millones en un trimestre, totalmente cíclica al inicio de un ciclo bajista, con márgenes de mierda comparado con competidores, con problemas en muchas fábricas y con una ampliación de un 20% o más apenas comenzado esto. Alguien sabe cuál es el.precio adecuado para una acción así? Yo NO. No tengo ni puta ideas y de lo que no tengo ni puta idea lo que vale me alejo, no me pongo a comprar a dos manos. Llamame loco


----------



## HARLEY66 (11 May 2020)

Satan controla el Paquibex !!!


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 May 2020)

Yo no sé si sois conscientes de que Arcelor estuvo a 6 pavos en Marzo...y ahora lleva mil millones de pérdidas en tres meses a la espalda, y por si fuera poco una ampliación de dos mil millones encima. Barata a más de 9 pavos? Los cojones


----------



## HARLEY66 (11 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yo no sé si sois conscientes de que Arcelor estuvo a 6 pavos en Marzo...y ahora lleva mil millones de pérdidas en tres meses a la espalda, y por si fuera poco una ampliación de dos mil millones encima. Barata a más de 9 pavos? Los cojones



Con esos números desde luego no. 
es una empresa que no tengo controlada y a la que no tenia previsto entrar


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Con esos números desde luego no.
> es una empresa que no tengo controlada y a la que no tenia previsto entrar



Mucho cuidado con las ciclicas. Estamos al inicio de un ciclo bajista. A estas acciones no se entra al principio, sino al final del ciclo bajista. Al revés que las defensivas básicamente


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 May 2020)

Empresas indias: Todas las garantías.

Otra cosa es que interese subirse al carro de las amenazas de la diosa Shiva.


----------



## Covid Bryant (11 May 2020)

arcetroll me jodió, porque estuve a puntisimo de comprarla a esos 6 pavos, 4 pavos por acción perdidos, y de mientras las putas reptrolles no me suben a 10


----------



## Rubioparade (11 May 2020)

Joooooder que golpetazo se ha pegado!! -15%


----------



## manstein (11 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> No te preocupa el bajísimo volumen de Airbus ES?
> He leído en otros foros de gente que ha metido orden de venta y no se la han cogido incluso poniendola bastante más abajo del último cruce...



En efecto, esa es una señal nefasta para una acción, igual que el hecho que mercados como el español o el francés no dejen meter cortos. 


FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Me preocupa, pero no hay nada que hacer.
> 
> Mi sueño es pillarla entre 45 y 60 (sé que ahora esta en 53).
> 
> ...



He visto que tu intención es comprar para mantener muy a largo y en el caso de Airbus no falta fundamento a tu posición. Pero desde luego no es una operación falta de riesgos por alguna posible seminacionalización futura. Es decir, ya sabes, si te sale bien puedes ganar mucho a largo plazo, pero si sale mal pierdes el 100% o casi. No sé, me da que pensar, pero yo ahora mismo no estaría pensando en entrar. Todavía creo que falta por venir una capitulación mayor en los mercados. Pero es mi opinión e igual me equivoco.

Desde el punto de vista más de tipo especulativo a corto/medio plazo sí que te comento que la acción del precio de Airbus no es nada halagüeña. De hecho es bastante preocupante y si tuviera que meter una operación aquí sería cortos. Cuando comparo la evolución del precio post-rebote de marzo en la bolsa veo que no hay interés de compra alguno por esta acción. La tendencia es incluso negativa. Esto incluso en el mayor rebote de este tipo de Wall Street desde décadas. Con el mercado tan sobrecomprado ahora no sería descartable como mínimo una nueva caída que lleve al mercado a cerca de los mínimos de marzo. En ese caso no me extrañaría ver el precio de Airbus cayendo a los 30/35 euros, y eso en un escenario de tipo conservador, porque si se mete un mercado bajista que pase los mínimos de marzo en verano u otoño, podemos ver el precio en valores mucho más bajos con los 20 euros a la vista, y algún posible asalto a los 10.




SP (rojo) y DAX tiran parriba pero Airbus no levanta cabeza.


----------



## clinadin (11 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> En primer lugar muchisimas gracias por la consideración con mis aportaciones.
> 
> Si te habrás fijado hay temas que controlo, en otros soy un palurdo, y en otros diréctamente me equivoco. Solo espero que sepais perdonarme y corregirme cuando haga las cosas mal. Como bien dices TODOS, yo el primero, venimos a aprender.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu aportación. Y aunque no se lo haya dicho, el comentario que he hecho de que tus aportaciones me son muy útiles, también vale para el forero @arriba/abajo , que es otro de los grandes de este foro. Que menos que agradecer la molestia que os tomáis aportando e intentado ayudar a los demás. Saludos y gracias a ambos, y a todos aquellos que aportáis buen rollo y conocimiento en este foro!!!


----------



## GuidoVonList (11 May 2020)

Yo creo que no va a pasar nada y te lo estás inventando.

En caso de que no caiga —> la FED lo ha evitado.

En caso de que caiga —> “Os lo dije.”


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (11 May 2020)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Yo creo que no va a pasar nada y te lo estás inventando.
> 
> En caso de que no caiga —> la FED lo ha evitado.
> 
> En caso de que caiga —> “Os lo dije.”



Y yo no creo, sé, que eres un poco tonto.

Prueba: Poner en boca de otra persona lo que tú crees que yo voy a decir.

Entre otras cosas porque hoy mismo el IBEX35 ha caido 100 puntos, y lo llevo diciendo DESDE EL 15 DE ABRIL.

Otro tonto a ignorados.


----------



## ElCalvo (11 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Y yo no creo, sé, que eres un poco tonto.
> 
> Prueba: Poner en boca de otra persona lo que tú crees que yo voy a decir.
> 
> ...



Yo me espero a salir de compras a que los bancos publiquen resultados de Q2. Entonces habrá precios de liquidación.


----------



## GuidoVonList (11 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Y yo no creo, sé, que eres un poco tonto.
> 
> Prueba: Poner en boca de otra persona lo que tú crees que yo voy a decir.
> 
> ...



sinceramente no veo razón para enfadarse así, cuando no he realizado ningún ataque personal. 100 puntos es una mierda por otro lado, especialmente tal y como está España... si lo raro es que subiera.

Yo no he ignorado a ningún tipo del foro y mira que hay progres e imbéciles... pero sinceramente para qué...

allá tú y ojalá tengas razón.


----------



## Rexter (12 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Si vale menos de 10.000 millones en bolsa y amplia 2000, calcula tu la dilución que se comen. Y si encima la.gente supiera que hicieron un contrasplit (bueno para eso la gente tiene que saber qué es un contrasplit) hace no tanto, fliparian ahora con la destrucción de valor de la.empresa.
> 
> Pero bueno siempre vendrían los que dicen que está barato, o a punto de caramelo.
> 
> Empresa que pierde mil millones en un trimestre, totalmente cíclica al inicio de un ciclo bajista, con márgenes de mierda comparado con competidores, con problemas en muchas fábricas y con una ampliación de un 20% o más apenas comenzado esto. Alguien sabe cuál es el.precio adecuado para una acción así? Yo NO. No tengo ni puta ideas y de lo que no tengo ni puta idea lo que vale me alejo, no me pongo a comprar a dos manos. Llamame loco



Yo lo dije en su momento y lo mantengo.

Pensé que tiraría de deuda, aunque el emitir deuda para comprar Essar Steel ya hacía sospechar que quizá no pudiesen pedir más.
Ahí algo me equivoqué en las predicciones, aunque sí que eran claras las dos opciones, o emitía bonos o ampliaba capital. Yo pensaba que iría a la primera, pero ya tenía demasiada deuda para ello 

En EEUU ha caído aproximadamente la misma cantidad de la ampliación, un 20%.

Marqué mi precio objetivo de entrada en 7 euros. Tras la caída en el mercado americano hasta unos 8,3 euros seguramente en España el título corrija en esa línea y acabe por debajo.

Habrá que esperar pacientemente al 7. Quizá si toca 7,15 le entre, pero nada por encima de eso.

Es una acerera que viene de juntar muchas empresas que fueron públicas y eso cuesta mucho de desmantelar hasta hacerlas rentables.
Solo como dato en la acería de Asturias llegaron a tener unos 12.000 empleados en tiempos de ENSIDESA. Ahora tienen creo que unos 7-8 mil entre subcontratas y empresa para una producción unas 3 veces mayor. Pero esas reestructuraciones son lentas y todavía se mantiene mucha estructura hiperinflada que está en proceso de reestructuración. Pero eso, que va lento.

Alguna otra acerera me gusta, pero el riesgo de divisa e inestabilidad política y jurídica de acereras con el núcleo de su negocio en países como Brasil, Egipto o Rusia me tiran un poco para atrás a pesar de que industrialmente y a nivel de ventas me gusten.

Y sí, es un sector peligroso al que acercarse. Y como digo siempre, puedo estar totalmente equivocado y que la cotización se vaya a tomar por culo. Encima esta es de esas empresas que el gobierno no puede dejar caer ya que tienen muchísimos empleados así como factorías en España, Francia, Italia, Alemania, Luxemburgo, etc.


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 May 2020)

alvarexter dijo:


> Yo lo dije en su momento y lo mantengo.
> 
> Pensé que tiraría de deuda, aunque el emitir deuda para comprar Essar Steel ya hacía sospechar que quizá no pudiesen pedir más.
> Ahí algo me equivoqué en las predicciones, aunque sí que eran claras las dos opciones, o emitía bonos o ampliaba capital. Yo pensaba que iría a la primera, pero ya tenía demasiada deuda para ello
> ...



Que opinas de Severstal?


----------



## Rexter (12 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Que opinas de Severstal?



Me gusta aunque tiene los riesgos de toda empresa rusa tan centrada en su propio mercado (más del 60% de sus ventas son a Rusia).

Cotiza a típicos (o incluso algo altos) PER de empresas rusas, creo que anda sobre un PER 7 en estos momentos. Con una deuda bastante controlada aunque en ligero aumento. Estos últimos años ha pasado de un ratio Deuda/EBIDTA de 0,4 a 0,6. Pero es una empresa con capacidad de hacer frente a esa deuda viendo su balance.

Me gustan más sus cifras que su principal competidora en el mercado ruso, EVRAZ, que carga con una deuda bastante más abultada (aunque EVRAZ algo la ha reducido) con un ratio deuda/Ebidta superior a 1, una mayor internacionalización y mejor distribución geográfica de sus ventas. 

Pero vienen tiempos flojos para el acero ruso. El mercado ruso se va a resentir mucho, y el rublo se ha pegado un buen batacazo con la crisis del COVID, aunque diversificaron un poco más, su principal producto sigue siendo el acero para construcción. Que es el material que más se va a resentir y en el que mayor competencia mundial hay.

Se enfrenta a las sanciones que hay sobre rusia y eso debilita sus exportaciones. Así como a las guerras comerciales, Severstal compite con China para colocar su acero em otros mercados mercados, eso tampoco le beneficia, aunque es cierto que los costes del acero ruso andan bastante parejos al chino, y en mi opinión Severstal tiene mejor producto, pero esto los mercados no lo reflejan.

Yo no entraría en estos momentos a menos que el precio se ponga un poco más a tiro. Los resultados de la empresa van a depender muchísimo también de la política rusa, la moneda, la guerra comercial, etc.


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 May 2020)

alvarexter dijo:


> Me gusta aunque tiene los riesgos de toda empresa rusa tan centrada en su propio mercado (más del 60% de sus ventas son a Rusia).
> 
> Cotiza a típicos (o incluso algo altos) PER de empresas rusas, creo que anda sobre un PER 7 en estos momentos. Con una deuda bastante controlada aunque en ligero aumento. Estos últimos años ha pasado de un ratio Deuda/EBIDTA de 0,4 a 0,6. Pero es una empresa con capacidad de hacer frente a esa deuda viendo su balance.
> 
> ...



Lo que me llama mucho la atención de la rusa es los increíbles margenes que tiene, y luego lo integrada que está verticalmente, tienen hasta sus propias minas de carbón, flipante.

En general el sector del acero, siendo tan brutalmente cíclico es algo que hay que dejar correr ahora mismo. Y esto no es una cosa además que se vaya a recuperar ultrarapido, solo hay que ver lo que tardo arcelor (e imagino otras acereras) en levantar cabeza desde 2007


----------



## Rexter (12 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Lo que me llama mucho la atención de la rusa es los increíbles margenes que tiene, y luego lo integrada que está verticalmente, tienen hasta sus propias minas de carbón, flipante.
> 
> En general el sector del acero, siendo tan brutalmente cíclico es algo que hay que dejar correr ahora mismo. Y esto no es una cosa además que se vaya a recuperar ultrarapido, solo hay que ver lo que tardo arcelor (e imagino otras acereras) en levantar cabeza desde 2007



Las acereras rusas suelen ser integrales y algo diversificadas en otros sectores. Por ejemplo EVRAZ está todavía más diversificada en otros sectores metálicos. 

En el caso de Saarstal se asegura la disponibilidad de materias primas al poseer tanto minas de mineral de hierro como minas de carbón, ambos vitales para la producción integral de acero. Tiene buenos números y, sobre todo baja deuda.

Y me parece bastante menos mafia estatal/putiniana que empresas como Gazprom o LUKoil.

Si te dedicas a la producción integral de acero me parece que ahí has dicho una de las claves, poder disponer de materias primas a un precio estable al tener tus propias reservas. Es vital no depender de terceros a ser posible en el mundo del tratamiento de materias primas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 May 2020)

La conga, de jalisco...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 May 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Airbus en 30? Airbus en 20? Airbus en 10? En 0?? Aclárate amigo... ni en tus sueños va a pasar eso... lo que hay que leer...



Airbus se va al guanooooooooooooooooo

Esta semana espero un anuncio (mas) de cancelaciones que le va a dar el golpe de gracia y que, en mi opinión, pondrá esta empresa en el punto para comprar.

Mientras no salga esa noticia no me meto...a menos que la acción caiga porque se vayan saliendo los que saben lo que va a pasar.

Yo la quería a 45 pero me doy cuenta de que quizás necesita un 10% de caida (desde 50). Osea, 40 euros.

Lo que esta claro es que esta empresa para largo, muy largo tiempo, es una inversión excelente.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 May 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> No digo que no, eso me parece mucho mas sensato, pero de ahí a hablar de 20 o 10€... creo que el forero ha tenido un sueño demasiado húmedo..



Todo es posible en la viña del señor, pero si airbus estaba a 137, mirando el debe y el haber, a mi me sale que como muy bajo 34 euros.

A 20 no lo veo, pero no soy un experto.


----------



## Covid Bryant (12 May 2020)

buena noticia y cayendo un -6,5 todo en orden

cuando empiezen a hablar mal y los tontos ya hayais entrado en perdidas será el momento de entrar, sobre 30? tal vez


----------



## GuidoVonList (12 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Y yo no creo, sé, que eres un poco tonto.
> 
> Prueba: Poner en boca de otra persona lo que tú crees que yo voy a decir.
> 
> ...



Por cierto, los 100 puntos esos, ya los ha subido.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 May 2020)

*Recogemos la primera siembra de la cosecha*: Algo mas de 1000 pavos en el EURUSD, como ya dije hace unos cuantos mensajes.

Que siga la fiesta pues.


----------



## iDom (12 May 2020)

Ryanair da marcha atrás con Airbus y planea una flota integral de Boeing


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 May 2020)

iDom dijo:


> Ryanair da marcha atrás con Airbus y planea una flota integral de Boeing



Typical Spanish con la redacción.

¿Estaban arrendando aviones, o comprándolos?

PS: Leido en la versión en inglés, y me queda mas claro.

Parece ser que Ryanair ALQUILABA aviones a Airbus, y ahora va a comprar Boeings.

La verdad es que me interesa que Airbus sufra lo mas posible, pero sin morir, así que todo bien.


----------



## NRW_Observer (12 May 2020)

Novedades sobre el chivatazo?


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## klon (12 May 2020)

Mañana viene guano, todo lo usano en rojo sangre.


----------



## Rubioparade (12 May 2020)

Mañana tengo entendido que hay una reunión en Bruselas, espero que sea la que esperas y así ver la película de una vez, creo que estaba relacionada con el turismo o eso han dicho los medios de desinformación.


----------



## tramperoloco (12 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Typical Spanish con la redacción.
> 
> ¿Estaban arrendando aviones, o comprándolos?
> 
> ...



Eso será un faroleo del pelucas para que le dejen los viones mas baratos . No me creo que ahora se ponga a adaptar instalaciones y enseñar a pilotos los nuevos .

Aunque quien sabe , tiempo va a tener ,jijij


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 May 2020)

Rubioparade dijo:


> Mañana tengo entendido que hay una reunión en Bruselas, espero que sea la que esperas y así ver la película de una vez, creo que estaba relacionada con el turismo o eso han dicho los medios de desinformación.



Gracias por el interés.

La respuesta es: Caliente ardiendo. Esa reunión en Bruselas es para hacer público lo que ya se ha acordado en privado. Aunque la reunión es oficialmente para hablar del turismo y la reactivación de éste.

Osea, el pescado ya esta vendido y me espero algunos bandazos de la bolsa justo antes de que se "sepa" oficialmente.

Para clarificar:
- La reunión secreta ha sido para decidir quien se va a salvar y quien no.
- Parece ser que ya el Lunes alguien se había ido de la lengua.
- En una semana donde "no ha pasado nada" (osea, no hay una nueva crisis ni nada) Acelor se ha caido un 20% prácticamente y, como indiqué, el Ibex se ha pegado un baile brutal (subido y bajado).

*Mañana hay que prestar atención a las empresas ANTES de que salga lo que quiera que vaya a salir de Bruselas y veremos si hay o no tongo.*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 May 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Eso será un faroleo del pelucas para que le dejen los viones mas baratos . No me creo que ahora se ponga a adaptar instalaciones y enseñar a pilotos los nuevos .
> 
> Aunque quien sabe , tiempo va a tener ,jijij



Lo he pensado. Pero también creo que le interesa a Ryanair. Ten en cuenta que es mejor tener una flota entera de un tipo de avión por temas de mantenimiento sobre todo.

Es como si tienes cinco coches en tu garaje, dos de renault y tres de seat. Si tienes que hacerles mantenimiento mejor todos de la misma marca e incluso modelo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 May 2020)

Trampolines de Uruguai International.


----------



## tramperoloco (12 May 2020)

Como he comentado en otro hilo, hoy en IB , me ha costado entrar, estaba algo colapsado , no se si tendra algo que ver . Y avisaban con esto:

Estamos experimentando un incremento en el número de solicitudes de asistencia causado por el aumento de la volatilidad y de los volúmenes de operaciones. Por lo tanto, le recomendamos que encuentre sus respuestas utilizando nuestras funciones de ayuda en línea.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (12 May 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Como he comentado en otro hilo, hoy en IB , me ha costado entrar, estaba algo colapsado , no se si tendra algo que ver . Y avisaban con esto:
> 
> Estamos experimentando un incremento en el número de solicitudes de asistencia causado por el aumento de la volatilidad y de los volúmenes de operaciones. Por lo tanto, le recomendamos que encuentre sus respuestas utilizando nuestras funciones de ayuda en línea.



JODER QUE NERVIOS


----------



## Rubioparade (12 May 2020)

12 May 

• Informal videoconference of ministers responsible for defence
• Informal videoconference of ministers responsible for health 
•* IPCR high level roundtable1*
• Antici Group
• EU Military Committee Working Group (Headline Goal Task Force) 1 Meetings which involve attendance of delegations but are not preparatory bodies of the Council. 


Según su web esta es la agenda de reuniones, imagino que la mas trascendental será la resaltada

Por cierto yo en IB, no he tenido ningún problema para operar hoy, por lo menos con opciones, acciones no he tocado.


----------



## jorlau (12 May 2020)

El viernes después de leer este hilo hice unas comprillas ( VXX, SQQQ, SDS, SRTY, SDOW) y hoy me he llevado una alegría, gracias


----------



## Rubioparade (12 May 2020)

jorlau dijo:


> El viernes después de leer este hilo hice unas comprillas ( VXX, SQQQ, SDS, SRTY, SDOW) y hoy me he llevado una alegría, gracias





Joder, que buena si señor, yo también les tengo dentro pero desde esta mañana


----------



## SargentoHighway (12 May 2020)

yo llevo dos semanas haciendo swing con el oro.

espero que no se me joda la serie lateral porque estoy sacandome buenas ganancias.


----------



## rohirrim (12 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Gracias por el interés.
> 
> La respuesta es: Caliente ardiendo. Esa reunión en Bruselas es para hacer público lo que ya se ha acordado en privado. Aunque la reunión es oficialmente para hablar del turismo y la reactivación de éste.
> 
> ...



pero a las ciclicas tipo Ebro foods, maphre, logista, prosegur, DIA, enagas, REE etc esto no deberia afectarles tanto, no?

otro tema es IAG, etc


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Typical Spanish con la redacción.
> 
> ¿Estaban arrendando aviones, o comprándolos?
> 
> ...



Nono. Ryanair siemore tuvo el mismo modelo de avión 737. Lo único que cuando compro lauda, estos tienen A320, entonces igual había órdenes por ahí, PARA LAUDA. Pero como puedes.imaginar Lauda es una mierda pinchada en un palo comparado con la flota de Ryanair. El CEo de Ryanair siemore dijo que estarían encantados de tener Airbus pero que son muy caros y no les sale a cuenta.


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 May 2020)

Joder lo escribí todo antes de leer la noticia y lo clave. Ole por mi jajajajaja

Se nota que me encanta el sector de la aviación


----------



## gordinflas (12 May 2020)

rohirrim dijo:


> pero a las *ciclicas *tipo Ebro foods, maphre, logista, prosegur, DIA, enagas, REE etc esto no deberia afectarles tanto, no?
> 
> otro tema es IAG, etc



Querías poner defensivas? Porque sí, a las defensivas no les afectaría tanto lo que dice Feministo (si se llega a cumplir claro). Quizá en cotización se van a la mierda igual, en resultados ya te digo que no.

DIA, Prosegur y Mapfre no son tan defensivas como creen algunos y seguramente se irán a los infiernos, haya reunión illuminati en la UE o no.


----------



## viendolasVenir (13 May 2020)

jorlau dijo:


> El viernes después de leer este hilo hice unas comprillas ( VXX, SQQQ, SDS, SRTY, SDOW) y hoy me he llevado una alegría, gracias



Que broker usas para estas etfs?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 May 2020)

Me autocito para los troles que crean que iba en coña. El siguiente mensaje lo escribí yo mismo ayer noche:



FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *Mañana hay que prestar atención a las empresas ANTES de que salga lo que quiera que vaya a salir de Bruselas y veremos si hay o no tongo.*



El DAX alemán ya ha caido un 2%.

Importante aqui es ver si hay saltos curiosos. Como ejemplo os pongo TUI. Ha pasado de 3 a 4 y luego a 3. Y tú me dirás: "Joder Feministo que solo es un Euro" y yo te respondo: NO. No es "solo un euro", es un 25% (si lo miras desde el 4) o un 34% si lo miras desde el 3.

Por cierto, ni tan siquiera os disteis cuenta de la adivinanza que solté ayer por la noche. A ver si alguien la resuelve esta manaña.

EDITO: Ojo a los saltos.


----------



## carlosas (13 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Me autocito para los troles que crean que iba en coña. El siguiente mensaje lo escribí yo mismo ayer noche:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vuelve a ponerla para entretenernos porque viendo la cartera toda roja....


----------



## euricco (13 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Me autocito para los troles que crean que iba en coña. El siguiente mensaje lo escribí yo mismo ayer noche:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





con aumento de titulos???


----------



## tramperoloco (13 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Por cierto, ni tan siquiera os disteis cuenta de la adivinanza que solté ayer por la noche. A ver si alguien la resuelve esta manaña.



Trampolines de Uruguai International ?

si lo vi , e imagine que era otro recordatorio sobre las oscilaciones de las que hablaste.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 May 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Trampolines de Uruguai International ?
> 
> si lo vi , e imagine que era otro recordatorio sobre las oscilaciones de las que hablaste.



 Tuve un soplo ayer en plan "estate atento" y ya ves.

El problema es que el soplo no es "compra tio" o "ponte a cortos". Si no sería yo "el Guarro del Buffet" Español.


----------



## jorlau (13 May 2020)

viendolasVenir dijo:


> Que broker usas para estas etfs?



Un broker usa que se llama Firstrade, esta bien, no cobra comisiones de compra/venta ni de mantenimiento y no exige mínimo para abrir la cuenta.
Lo más caro son las transferencias internacionales a EEUU
Yo abrí la cuenta en 2018, cuando no dejaron comprar etf usa desde los brokers europeos a no ser que tuvieras una cuenta abultada y desde entonces bien.


----------



## Rubioparade (13 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Me autocito para los troles que crean que iba en coña. El siguiente mensaje lo escribí yo mismo ayer noche:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




¿En qué mercado a pasado eso?, por más que miro no veo esos movimientos


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 May 2020)

*AGRADECIMIENTO GENERAL*

Me gustaría dar las gracias a casi todos los foreros que estais participando en éste hilo. Excepto algún gilipollas (el retraso mental es lo que tiene) me alegra mucho que me hayais tomado en serio y que ahora podais ver que, aun sin saber mucho lo que íba a pasar (o lo que va a pasar) estais viendo que vuestra confianza inicial se ve recompensada.

Ya lo he escrito antes, pero hay una parte en mi que sueña con un foro donde la gente fuera siempre con buenas intenciones, sin insultar a quien no sabe o se equivoca (yo el primero) y con la tranquilidad de poder AYUDAR a otros sin que te hagan un CSI para intentar joderte la vida, no sé muy bien porque (bueno si, envidia).

El comportamiento tan ejemplar de muchisimos de vosotros me hace que si me entero de algo parecido lo vuelva a postear.

En fin, que muchas gracias por tomarme en serio.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 May 2020)

Rubioparade dijo:


> ¿En qué mercado a pasado eso?, por más que miro no veo esos movimientos



DAX. Yo lo tengo en mi cuenta de Broker. Cada vez que TUI sube mas de un 20% me salta una alarma y lleva varias veces.

Ahora que me fijo no aparece en Yahoo ni por Internet. Es posible que sean operaciones automáticas en muy poco periodo de tiempo.

¿Hay algún forero que tenga un broker online en el PC que quizás tenga ese tipo de granularidad para ver lo que esta pasando con TUI?

(no quiero quedar como mentiroso)


----------



## Rubioparade (13 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> DAX. Yo lo tengo en mi cuenta de Broker. Cada vez que TUI sube mas de un 20% me salta una alarma y lleva varias veces.
> 
> Ahora que me fijo no aparece en Yahoo ni por Internet. Es posible que sean operaciones automáticas en muy poco periodo de tiempo.
> 
> ...




Yo desde IB tengo un rango diario de 3.3 a 2.8 que también es un movimiento muy brusco


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 May 2020)

Rubioparade dijo:


> Yo desde IB tengo un rango diario de 3.3 a 2.8 que también es un movimiento muy brusco



Yo lo tengo de 2.91 a 3.98.

Y lleva ya CUATRO VECES QUE HA SALTADO ARRIBA Y ABAJO.

Otras no sé, pero en TUI se estan haciendo cosas muy raras.

¿Cómo acabará el día? A mi me gustaría verla arriba porque la empresa en si es una buena empresa y los viejecitos alemanes disfrutan mucho con ella.


----------



## carlosas (13 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Tuve un soplo ayer en plan "estate atento" y ya ves.
> 
> El problema es que el soplo no es "compra tio" o "ponte a cortos". Si no sería yo "el Guarro del Buffet" Español.



Di el s


FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> DAX. Yo lo tengo en mi cuenta de Broker. Cada vez que TUI sube mas de un 20% me salta una alarma y lleva varias veces.
> 
> Ahora que me fijo no aparece en Yahoo ni por Internet. Es posible que sean operaciones automáticas en muy poco periodo de tiempo.
> 
> ...



En teoría hoy anunciaron el despido de 8000 personas de tui igual es por eso


----------



## Rubioparade (13 May 2020)

Bruselas presenta su plan para reactivar el turismo con la salida del confinamiento

Noticias respecto a la reunión de Bruselas con respecto a la desescalada del turismo, si tenéis buenas brivas igual es momento de ir comprando sector turismo a nivel europeo.


----------



## lopintanfiero (13 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> AGRADECIMIENTO GENERAL



Las gracias a ti y a los que continuamente aportais tanto (así de memoria, gordonnosequé, fruitnosequé, arribayabajo, patrick... y los que me dejo ) en el foro, dando información continua y opiniones fundadas sobre inversiones, empresas y demás. Es un placer. Un placer que a mi personalmente me ha hecho ganar mas de 1000 euros este mes, que no es mucho ni me va a sacar de pobre, pero que para estar comenzando y aprendiendo en este mundillo tampoco está mal.


----------



## MagicTaly (13 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo lo tengo de 2.91 a 3.98.
> 
> Y lleva ya CUATRO VECES QUE HA SALTADO ARRIBA Y ABAJO.
> 
> ...



Yo lo tengo 2.791 y. 3.1


----------



## clinadin (13 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *AGRADECIMIENTO GENERAL*
> 
> Me gustaría dar las gracias a casi todos los foreros que estais participando en éste hilo. Excepto algún gilipollas (el retraso mental es lo que tiene) me alegra mucho que me hayais tomado en serio y que ahora podais ver que, aun sin saber mucho lo que íba a pasar (o lo que va a pasar) estais viendo que vuestra confianza inicial se ve recompensada.
> 
> ...



Como ya te comenté hace unos días, por mi parte, independientemente de que hubieses acertado o no (en este caso lo has hecho), tienes mi agradecimiento y mis máximos respetos. Tanto tú, como cualquier otro forero que se expone a vaticinar algo en un foro, con lo que eso supone a día de hoy, y la de críticas de "listos" que ello conlleva si lo que se dice luego no sucede.

Saludos!!!


----------



## erhacker (13 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *AGRADECIMIENTO GENERAL*
> 
> Me gustaría dar las gracias a casi todos los foreros que estais participando en éste hilo. Excepto algún gilipollas (el retraso mental es lo que tiene) me alegra mucho que me hayais tomado en serio y que ahora podais ver que, aun sin saber mucho lo que íba a pasar (o lo que va a pasar) estais viendo que vuestra confianza inicial se ve recompensada.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la información, aunque yo particularmente espero todo más abajo (en 1-2 años), tu información era fiable y muy útil (en mi caso para esperar y no entrar para corto plazo/especulación aún.

Un saludo


----------



## BABY (13 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *AGRADECIMIENTO GENERAL*
> 
> Me gustaría dar las gracias a casi todos los foreros que estais participando en éste hilo. Excepto algún gilipollas (el retraso mental es lo que tiene) me alegra mucho que me hayais tomado en serio y que ahora podais ver que, aun sin saber mucho lo que íba a pasar (o lo que va a pasar) estais viendo que vuestra confianza inicial se ve recompensada.
> 
> ...




Pues llevo unos días pensándolo. La verdad es que, salvo alguna excepción, el debate es educado, colaborativo y desinteresado. Por supuesto que hay discrepancias, faltaría más, pero se resuelven desde el respeto y sin dogmatismo, con voluntad de aprender y contemplando la posibilidad de estar equivocados. Y lo más extraño de todo, sin intoxicación política. Un oasis en internet para los tiempos que corren.

Dicho esto, para que la situación de concordia se mantenga el máximo tiempo posible, les animo a usar el IGNORE para maleducados, insultadores, spammers, troles y demás ralea. Y les ruego que intenten defender sus posiciones desde el respeto, la educación y poniéndose en el lugar del que lee lo que escriben. Esperemos aguantar así (lo veo difícil, al final los troles acaban cansando a las buenos menos a @FeministoDeIzquierdas que en cierta manera disfruta con la confrontación y tiene coraza de pangolín ). 

Así que gracias a todos y en especial a los que más saben pues estos últimos además se exponen públicamente a equivocarse (pues nadie sabe lo que va a pasar y además las cartas -FED, BCE, información privilegiada...etc-, están marcadas).


----------



## Rubioparade (13 May 2020)

Orden en 2.9 para TUI, los germánicos a parte de ser muy suyos, no creo que se queden sin sus vacaciones fuera de ese nublado país.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 May 2020)

carlosas dijo:


> En teoría *hoy *anunciaron el despido de 8000 personas de tui igual es por eso



Hoy.

Mira el acertijo que puse *ayer*. Y pon juntitas la pimera letra de las tres palabras a ver que sale


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Joder lo escribí todo antes de leer la noticia y lo clave. Ole por mi jajajajaja
> 
> Se nota que me encanta el sector de la aviación



Pido cambio de nick a "Señor Aviación"...no. Petición por que te cambien el nick a "IAG voy para largo".


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Pido cambio de nick a "Señor Aviación"...no. Petición por que te cambien el nick a "IAG voy para largo".



Jajajajajaja


----------



## carlosas (13 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Hoy.
> 
> Mira el acertijo que puse *ayer*. Y pon juntitas la pimera letra de las tres palabras a ver que sale



Que cabron no? Jejeje menuda máquina. Pero mejor pasamos de acertijos no? Jejeje


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 May 2020)

carlosas dijo:


> Que cabron no? Jejeje menuda máquina. Pero mejor pasamos de acertijos no? Jejeje



¿De verdad te pareció complicado? Joder, casi todos lo pillaron a la primera.

No sabía lo de los despidos, pero si que la acción iba a estar movidita.


----------



## carlosas (13 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿De verdad te pareció complicado? Joder, casi todos lo pillaron a la primera.
> 
> No sabía lo de los despidos, pero si que la acción iba a estar movidita.



Estar atento a mi trabajo y a esto hazme caso que es complicado sobretodo es época Covid


----------



## Rubioparade (13 May 2020)

A mi me gusto el acertijo, la verdad que no lo pillé, ahora en cuanto vi la noticia de los despidos me lo imaginé... yo sinceramente creo que va a tirar para arriba, empieza ya la temporada hotelera y si no quieren un 1000% mas de suicidios dejarán ir a la gente


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 May 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Esperemos aguantar así (lo veo difícil, al final los troles acaban cansando a las buenos menos a @FeministoDeIzquierdas que en cierta manera disfruta con la confrontación y tiene coraza de pangolín ).



No te creas, uno se va cansando de retrasados mentales.

Ya veremos.


----------



## rohirrim (13 May 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Querías poner defensivas? Porque sí, a las defensivas no les afectaría tanto lo que dice Feministo (si se llega a cumplir claro). Quizá en cotización se van a la mierda igual, en resultados ya te digo que no.
> 
> DIA, Prosegur y Mapfre no son tan defensivas como creen algunos y seguramente se irán a los infiernos, haya reunión illuminati en la UE o no.



correcto, defensivas, es lo que tiene escribir tras un par de J&B's...


----------



## rohirrim (13 May 2020)

bruselas ha hecho un llamamiento pro-turismo...es eso el detonante que esperaba
*FeministoDeIzquierdas?*


----------



## BABY (13 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No te creas, uno se va cansando de retrasados mentales.
> 
> Ya veremos.




Pues ignore y a correr. Y por supuesto, a los subnormales no se les responde siquiera. Es lo que más les jode. De todos modos llevas mucha mili hecha en el ático.


----------



## BABY (13 May 2020)

rohirrim dijo:


> bruselas ha hecho un llamamiento pro-turismo...es eso el detonante que esperaba
> *FeministoDeIzquierdas?*



Pues a lo mejor está dejando caer que, en un futuro no muy lejano, las leyes podrían ser menos estrictas en cuanto a aforos, piscinas, playas sitio en los aviones, cuarentenas preventivas...etc. Y que si eso no es suficiente, están abiertos a "whatever it takes" con aerolíneas y AIRBUS sobre todo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 May 2020)

rohirrim dijo:


> bruselas ha hecho un llamamiento pro-turismo...es eso el detonante que esperaba
> *FeministoDeIzquierdas?*



Me gustaría decirte que si y dármelas de chulito pero no...eso no me lo esperaba.

Lo que me esperaba (espero) y de hecho ha pasado es que van a ayudar a unas empresas y que se jodan otras. Los motivos (imagino) son favoritismos. pero de lo que se trata me queda claro es de decidir a quien se ayuda, a quien no, y montar una película sobre los motivos.

Acelor creo que ha sido una de ellas. Pero con todo el perdón del mundo, nunca me he fiado de Mittal. Que me corrijan los expertos pero este señor se ha hinchado de comprar industrias metalúrgicas a cambio de subvenciones acojonantes para luego hacer el paripé y dejarlas caer.

Algo leí en Francia y ahora lo veo claro en España.

Pero repito: Que me corrijan.


----------



## Covid Bryant (13 May 2020)

ostia los gazelos sois la ostia, ahora comprais una mierda nancy que lleva cayendo desde 2018 de 21 a 3, LOL sois el mejor indicador de sentimiento contrario ever, menuda mina con vosotros


----------



## element (13 May 2020)

Sí realmente se va liar en el IBEX, entonces lo suyo seria ponerse corto en Grifols, MasMovil o Viscofan (que estan fuera de la prohibicion)


----------



## element (13 May 2020)

Casi todas las subastas a la baja.

Incluso alguna como Ferrovial que acabo en verde ha quedado rojo tras la subasta


----------



## Rubioparade (13 May 2020)

Vaya tomatina!!!!


----------



## carlosas (13 May 2020)




----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 May 2020)

Una pena que tenga en el ignore a tantos tontos que ahora mismo deben estar con la cara bien coloradita.

Me nutre, hamijos, me nutre.


----------



## Rubioparade (13 May 2020)

Buenos Puts hemos cazado esta tarde gracias a tu info y a las noticias que venían de presidente de la FED


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 May 2020)

lopintanfiero dijo:


> Las gracias a ti y a los que continuamente aportais tanto (así de memoria, gordonnosequé, fruitnosequé, arribayabajo, patrick... y los que me dejo ) en el foro, dando información continua y opiniones fundadas sobre inversiones, empresas y demás. Es un placer. Un placer que a mi personalmente me ha hecho ganar mas de 1000 euros este mes, que no es mucho ni me va a sacar de pobre, pero que para estar comenzando y aprendiendo en este mundillo tampoco está mal.



Me alegro un montón que hayas ganado 1000 pavos conmigo. Pero ahora me debes un favor, ¿no crees?

*Así me lo voy a cobrar: Quiero que ahora te estés muy quietecito y no compres nada sin haberlo mirado muy bien*. Aqui habemos muchos que encantados te vamos a dar una opinión (pero tú también tienes que hacer tus números).

Repito: No compres absolútamente nada sin al menos sacar DATOS y un par de OPINIONES.

¿Me concedes ese favor por los 1000 pavos que te he hecho ganar?

Es que sé que ganar en bolsa te da cierta euforia, y puede llegar a cegarte. *Esto es una marathon, no un sprint.*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (13 May 2020)

Rubioparade dijo:


> Buenos Puts hemos cazado esta tarde gracias a tu info y a las noticias que venían de presidente de la FED



Si que ha estado bien y la semana aún es jóven. A ver lo que nos deparan los próximos dias.


----------



## rohirrim (13 May 2020)

las caidas que esta habiendo no me parecen creibles...parecen para quitarse minoritarios de enmedio...


----------



## klon (13 May 2020)

mañana mas guano.... Todos los indices usanos en rojo sangre otra vez.


----------



## SargentoHighway (13 May 2020)

joder y yo me sali del oro en cuanto vi beneficios esta mañana jjjjj


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

rohirrim dijo:


> las caidas que esta habiendo no me parecen creibles...parecen para quitarse minoritarios de enmedio...



No lo son.

Tienen empresas ojeadas para pillarlas y hacerse ricos. Han decidido no ayudar pero tampoco las van a dejar morir. Simplemente van a hundirlas y luego forrarse con grandes subidas.

OJO, algunas (o muchas) empresas moriran, pero no las que ellos quieren, claro.

Eso es lo que quería decir con lo de la reunión secreta. Hay empresas sentenciadas y empresas que van a sufrir solo para que uno cuantos se forren mas tarde.

Marca mis palabras: En 12 meses varias empresas van a tener una recuperación "espectacular". Lo venderán como un milagro para así hacerlas subir aun mas y ganar aún mas dinero.


----------



## Rubioparade (14 May 2020)

Pues las que más papeletas tienen de pegar un bajón enorme son las aerolíneas, ya que no las están echando un cable que digamos....


----------



## aburrevacas (14 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No lo son.
> 
> Tienen empresas ojeadas para pillarlas y hacerse ricos. Han decidido no ayudar pero tampoco las van a dejar morir. Simplemente van a hundirlas y luego forrarse con grandes subidas.
> 
> ...



cuando hablas de empresas , hablas solo del ibex o de europa? 
creo que en otro post decias que era a nivel europa no mundial no ? no lo recuerdo muy bien


----------



## Dr.L (14 May 2020)

Gracias a este hilo pare una compra gorda y por ahora el op la clavó por la escuadra. Gracias, aquí sigo agazapado.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (14 May 2020)

La verdad es que dijo que sería una semana de mierda, y lo está siendo.


----------



## Rendez-vous (14 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No lo son.
> 
> Tienen empresas ojeadas para pillarlas y hacerse ricos. Han decidido no ayudar pero tampoco las van a dejar morir. Simplemente van a hundirlas y luego forrarse con grandes subidas.
> 
> ...





Tienes información que tipo de empresas serán las escogidas? 

O tu Intuición te dice por donde pueden ir los tiros....


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

aburrevacas dijo:


> cuando hablas de empresas , hablas solo del ibex o de europa?
> creo que en otro post decias que era a nivel europa no mundial no ? no lo recuerdo muy bien



Europa en especial, pero lógicamente afecta a EEUU. En mi sueño ví a un americano, pero claro, son sueños así que no hay que hacerles caso.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

Dr.L dijo:


> Gracias a este hilo pare una compra gorda y por ahora el op la clavó por la escuadra. Gracias, aquí sigo agazapado.





EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> La verdad es que dijo que sería una semana de mierda, y lo está siendo.



Muchísimas gracias por estos mensajes. De verdad.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

Rendez-vous dijo:


> Tienes información que tipo de empresas serán las escogidas?
> 
> O tu Intuición te dice por donde pueden ir los tiros....



Ay...si yo supiera que empresas iban a ser os hacía ricos a todos. No dudes que os daría el chivatazo. Pero no lo sé, de veras que lo siento.

Lo único que supe fue lo de TUI y solo la noche anterior que lo postee en modo adivinanza para niños de 2 años.


----------



## BigJoe (14 May 2020)

Hola @
*FeministoDeIzquierdas*

Soy un ignorante en mucha cosas, y las acciones e inversión no es una excepción.

¿Como puedo empezar a invertir? A través de mi banco? Hay alguna web o aplicacíon que me recomiendas?

Pregunta de noob total, se puede perder más dinero del que has invertido en las acciones que se debaten en este hlo o eso es cosa del apalancamiento?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

BigJoe dijo:


> Hola @
> *FeministoDeIzquierdas*
> 
> Soy un ignorante en mucha cosas, y las acciones e inversión no es una excepción.
> ...



Abre hilo separado y te vamos a responder muchos.


----------



## element (14 May 2020)

BASF se esta poniendo interesante, una empresa que ha sobrevivido dos guerras mundiales... puede ser un buen valor refugio.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

element dijo:


> BASF se esta poniendo interesante, una empresa que ha sobrevivido dos guerras mundiales... puede ser un buen valor refugio.



Todavía no.

Yo la tengo en mi punto de mira. Va a perder dinero tanto en el Q2 como en el Q3.

Yo me esperaría al menos a Octubre.


----------



## BABY (14 May 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Como veis a IAG? En que niveles le meteríais (o le meteríais?). Creo que el sector tiene un castigo excesivo y será de lo que mas subirá cuando se vuelva a poder viajar decentemente.
> 
> Sobrevivirá? Yo creo que si. Es un sector clave para nuestra economía e IAG en concreto tiene mucha liquidez, mas alguna ayuda que creo que recibirán.
> 
> No se, acepto criticas y opiniones. Creo que tiene mucho riesgo pero mas potencial.



Aquí al lado tienes un hilo donde se habla largo y tendido de IAG.
Compradas 3500 acciones de IAG a 2.15
Y aquí también...
BUFFET VENDIENDO LAS AEROLINEAS EN EL FONDO


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Aquí al lado tienes un hilo donde se habla largo y tendido de IAG.
> Compradas 3500 acciones de IAG a 2.15



Yo diría "corto y tendido", sobre todo tendido


----------



## BABY (14 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo diría "corto y tendido", sobre todo tendido



Si, largo y tendido....para ir a largo unos y ponerse corto otros. 

Y lo entretenidos que estamos?


----------



## uberales (14 May 2020)

Has dado en clavo en todo, macho. Creo que meteré un poco más durante esta semana para mejorar algo las posiciones de algunas inversiones.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

uberales dijo:


> Has dado en clavo en todo, macho. Creo que meteré un poco más durante esta semana para mejorar algo las posiciones de algunas inversiones.



*NO.*

Todavía no. Sospecho que los gordos siguen esperando a que todo el mundo se posicione.

Prefiero perder un 5% por no entrar en el suelo que coger el cuchillo mientras cae.


----------



## uberales (14 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *NO.*
> 
> Todavía no. Sospecho que los gordos siguen esperando a que todo el mundo se posicione.
> 
> Prefiero perder un 5% por no entrar en el suelo que coger el cuchillo mientras cae.



¿Para la semana que viene? Quiero mejorar iag, quizá talgo, caf y no sé qué más coger, quizá red eléctrica. Ahora mismo no sé qué más, tengo renault, iberdrola, gsj a largo plazo. ¿Qué recomendarías?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

uberales dijo:


> ¿Para la semana que viene? Quiero mejorar iag, quizá talgo, caf y no sé qué más coger, quizá red eléctrica. Ahora mismo no sé qué más, tengo renault, iberdrola, gsj a largo plazo. ¿Qué recomendarías?



- Para IAG métete en el hilo que hay para ello. Yo compré un paquete pequeño porque estaba indeciso y menos mal que no compré mas.
- Red eléctrica lo veo para ganarle dividendos y no para traficar con ella.
- CAF es un poco ruleta rusa. Alstom esta afilando cuchillos y, tras un par de compras gordas, va a ir a por ellos.

No se cuando será un buen momento la verdad. Yo iré comprando pero muyyyyyyyyyyy lentamente y paquetes pequeños.


----------



## uberales (14 May 2020)

E


FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> - Para IAG métete en el hilo que hay para ello. Yo compré un paquete pequeño porque estaba indeciso y menos mal que no compré mas.
> - Red eléctrica lo veo para ganarle dividendos y no para traficar con ella.
> - CAF es un poco ruleta rusa. Alstom esta afilando cuchillos y, tras un par de compras gordas, va a ir a por ellos.
> 
> No se cuando será un buen momento la verdad. Yo iré comprando pero muyyyyyyyyyyy lentamente y paquetes pequeños.



En cierta manera estoy pillando para dividendos, a largo plazo. Y si alguno vez me las quito de encima que sea a buen precio. Me da pena lo de caf, espero que no se cumpla eso. Joderían una buena empresa española y a la larga se llevarían todo. Pero bueno, esto es el mundo de los negocios ...


----------



## White calvin (14 May 2020)

Yo cuando haya un rebote vendo algunas y espero a posicionarme mejor, no pierdo demasiado pero veremos a ver donde está el suelo


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 May 2020)

Ibex bajando fuerte pero valores como REE y Grifols subiendo. Aún no hay pánico.


----------



## Covid Bryant (14 May 2020)

la trampa es que no haya cortos, me jodieron un buen pico de rebote (10% o más), y ahora no baja lo suficiente


el churribex es un zombie


----------



## BABY (14 May 2020)

Señores, les advierto de algo. Luego ya hacen lo que crean conveniente. Lo pongo aquí como podría hacerlo en cualquier hilo de este subforo, espero que no le importe a @FeministoDeIzquierdas que le manche el hilo. 

En el último estudio de seroprevalencia, que está bien diseñado (y sin cocina de Tezanos) y hecho por gente seria, cuyos resultados preliminares se conocieron ayer, se sacan 2 conclusiones principales:

1- Que aproximadamente un 5% de la población ha desarrollado anticuerpos contra el coronavirus (en unas regiones el 10% y en otras el 1 o 2%). 
2- Que una cantidad de personas no despreciable que han pasado la enfermedad con síntomas NO han desarrollado anticuerpos. Parece ser que los que lo han tenido problemas más serios si han generado inmunidad. 

Así que, si tras 20 o 30K muertos (los que ustedes consideren) solo el 5% (que a lo mejor es un 10%, lo mismo da) de la población está inmunizada, imaginen lo que viene en los próximos meses. Evidentemente se ha mejorado mucho en rastreo de casos o protocolos, pero esto acaba de empezar. 

Estos resultados, a espera de conocerse los definitivos y los de otros países, cambian por completo mi estrategia de inversión por completo, revisando las empresas y sus correspondientes entradas. 

Tengan cuidado y sean prudentes.


----------



## Rubioparade (14 May 2020)

Bueno pues a tirar unos PUTS al SPY que parece que ha empexado movidito el dia también


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Señores, les advierto de algo. Luego ya hacen lo que crean conveniente. Lo pongo aquí como podría hacerlo en cualquier hilo de este subforo, espero que no le importe a @FeministoDeIzquierdas que le manche el hilo.
> 
> En el último estudio de seroprevalencia, que está bien diseñado (y sin cocina de Tezanos) y hecho por gente seria, cuyos resultados preliminares se conocieron ayer, se sacan 2 conclusiones principales:
> 
> ...



Tu lo único que has manchado son mis sabanas blancas....recordándome.


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 May 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Señores, les advierto de algo. Luego ya hacen lo que crean conveniente. Lo pongo aquí como podría hacerlo en cualquier hilo de este subforo, espero que no le importe a @FeministoDeIzquierdas que le manche el hilo.
> 
> En el último estudio de seroprevalencia, que está bien diseñado (y sin cocina de Tezanos) y hecho por gente seria, cuyos resultados preliminares se conocieron ayer, se sacan 2 conclusiones principales:
> 
> ...



Vas a hacer un flight to quality? Empresas con caja neta o sin apenas deuda? O simplemente empresas a las que el bicho no les afecta tanto?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

Mientras tanto en Francia...

RENAULT a 15.96.


----------



## carlosas (14 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Mientras tanto en Francia...
> 
> RENAULT a 15.96.



Yo la estoy siguiendo desde la
Primera caída. Que opinión tienes de ella? En caso de que entre a qué precio? Te pregunto a ti porque sueles acertar. Gracias


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

carlosas dijo:


> Yo la estoy siguiendo desde la
> Primera caída. Que opinión tienes de ella? En caso de que entre a qué precio? Te pregunto a ti porque sueles acertar. Gracias



En la primera página lo tienes.

De entrar, a 10 euros.

Lo que pasa es que ahora otras se estan poniendo a tiro también, como por ejemplo Porsche.


----------



## carlosas (14 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> En la primera página lo tienes.
> 
> De entrar, a 10 euros.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que ahora otras se estan poniendo a tiro también, como por ejemplo Porsche.



Hay tanto donde elegir...el problema va a ser acertar. Yo alguna automovilística me gustaría en mi cartera. Tú decantarías por porche? Voy a echar un ojo al Inicio del hilo. Muchas gracias por todo lo que aportas


----------



## BABY (14 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Vas a hacer un flight to quality? Empresas con caja neta o sin apenas deuda? O simplemente empresas a las que el bicho no les afecta tanto?



Pues básicamente eso. Esperaré a que las defensivas se pongan a precios de Marzo para empezar a meter. Tenía previsto hacer 3 entradas por empresa, ahora me planteo hacer más. Y tengo órdenes puestas en AENA (95) y Airbus (42), que a lo mejor quito o las pongo más bajas (en este último caso, con la mitad de acciones que tenía previstas para la primera entrada). 

El caso es que espero que el sesgo sanitario que tengo no me haga tener demasiado miedo para no entrar nunca y perderme el baile mientras usted, el feministo o gordinflas os hartáis de follar en la boda, pero es que los datos no me han gustado nada de nada (y personalmente me inquietan mucho).


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

carlosas dijo:


> Hay tanto donde elegir...el problema va a ser acertar. Yo alguna automovilística me gustaría en mi cartera. Tú decantarías por porche? Voy a echar un ojo al Inicio del hilo. Muchas gracias por todo lo que aportas



Ámbas son buenas, lo que pasa es que Porsche no se había puesto aún a tiro.

De momento está bien pero no "super bien" para meterse.

En cualquier caso, a la larga, dudo que cualquiera de las dos te haga perder dinero.


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 May 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Pues básicamente eso. Esperaré a que las defensivas se pongan a precios de Marzo para empezar a meter. Tenía previsto hacer 3 entradas por empresa, ahora me planteo hacer más. Y tengo órdenes puestas en AENA (95) y Airbus (42), que a lo mejor quito o las pongo más bajas (en este último caso, con la mitad de acciones que tenía previstas para la primera entrada).
> 
> El caso es que espero que el sesgo sanitario que tengo no me haga tener demasiado miedo para no entrar nunca y perderme el baile mientras usted, el feministo o gordinflas os hartáis de follar en la boda, pero es que los datos no me han gustado nada de nada (y personalmente me inquietan mucho).



Ojo quenyo estoy un poco en una situación parecida, y en cierto modo me.he quitado alguna idea que podría ser más chicharro de la cabeza. Por otro lado voy a apostar mucho por el sector de aviación, eso me preocupa más, pero es que es una tesis de inversión ahí, que si salen las cosas bien hay muchas empresas para multiplicar la inversión por diez a diez años vista


----------



## carlosas (14 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ámbas son buenas, lo que pasa es que Porsche no se había puesto aún a tiro.
> 
> De momento está bien pero no "super bien" para meterse.
> 
> En cualquier caso, a la larga, dudo que cualquiera de las dos te haga perder dinero.



Muchísimas gracias por La infor ahora valoraré igual hago 50% 50% pero Más adelante


----------



## BABY (14 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Ojo quenyo estoy un poco en una situación parecida, y en cierto modo me.he quitado alguna idea que podría ser más chicharro de la cabeza. Por otro lado voy a apostar mucho por el sector de aviación, eso me preocupa más, pero es que es una tesis de inversión ahí, que si salen las cosas bien hay muchas empresas para multiplicar la inversión por diez a diez años vista



Acabo de bajar el precio de entrada en Airbus (40) y en AENA (90). Y con la mitad de acciones. Yo también pienso en el sector de la aviación y se me pone como el cerrojo del penal de Ocaña, por eso no las he quitado. Ya lo que me parece demasiado es meterme también en IAG o Ryanair (y, ojo, creo que me equivoco)


----------



## Don Bigote (14 May 2020)

Mañana datos de PIB del primer trimestre de Alemania y UE. Supongo que ya estarán descontados pero la fiesta puede continuar.


----------



## hortera (14 May 2020)

feministo un diez, acertaste de pleno


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

hortera dijo:


> feministo un diez, acertaste de pleno



Gracias.

Al final de la semana voy a revisar éste mismo hilo y pondré los comentarios mas "curiosos".

PS: ¿Al final el vino quien me lo va a comprar?


----------



## SargentoHighway (14 May 2020)

joder, me salgo del oro ayer para ganar unos miseros euros y está subiendo a 1730 llevando dos semanas muerto de asco en 1700... esto me pasa por no ser fiel a la estrategia.

Gracias por los avisos Feministo.


----------



## BABY (14 May 2020)

Don Bigote dijo:


> Mañana datos de PIB del primer trimestre de Alemania y UE. Supongo que ya estarán descontados pero la fiesta puede continuar.



Y a partir del 17 se permiten las posiciones cortas (si no hay cambios antes)......


----------



## BABY (14 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Al final de la semana voy a revisar éste mismo hilo y pondré los comentarios mas "curiosos".
> 
> PS: ¿Al final el vino quien me lo va a comprar?



Entre todos te regalamos la bodega. Te vamos a convertir en el próximo Marqués de Griñón.


----------



## Don Bigote (14 May 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Y a partir del 17 se permiten las posiciones cortas (si no hay cambios antes)......



¿El 17 dónde? En el ibex reabren cortos el 19...aunque pueden prorrogar 1 mes más y completar los 3 meses que hay de límite de prohibición.


----------



## BABY (14 May 2020)

Don Bigote dijo:


> ¿El 17 dónde? En el ibex reabren cortos el 19...aunque pueden prorrogar 1 mes más y completar los 3 meses que hay de límite de prohibición.



A eso me refería, a el Lunes que viene.


----------



## P.pica (14 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo lo sé por dos motivos, que son dos contactos:
> 1. Una persona relacionada con el evento (osea, empleado de hotel, miembro de cátering, limusinas...). No voy a decir cual por motivos lógicos.
> 2. Una persona de total confianza en un organismo público relacionado con una de las personas que van a atender.
> 
> ...



¿Y ese amigo tuyo no te puede comentar aunque sea por encima esas decisiones que se han tomado?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

P.pica dijo:


> ¿Y ese amigo tuyo no te puede comentar aunque sea por encima esas decisiones que se han tomado?



En primer lugar, son varios amigos. Y casi todos estan demasiado lejos (por ejemplo, un camarero de catering donde se hace la reunión).

En segundo lugar, el que si que sabe esta dentro y no va a hacer algo demasiado gordo para perjudicarle a él mismo. Demasiado favor que me/nos hace.

¿Compartirías tú la empresa con la que vas a ganar 1000 millones de euros, sabiendo que de hacerlo igual solo ganas 200? Es mucho mejor ganar los 1000 millones y luego, con muchísimos periodistas, donarlos a los negritos de África.

Dicho ésto, yo mismo he ganado en dos días 1000 y pico de euros con el forex. Y otros foreros también.

¿Qué mas quieres?


----------



## desev (14 May 2020)

El paro usano ha subido en tres millones. A juzgar por la aberración habitual y la subida que ya veo, no me extrañaría queel S&P acabase hoy en verde para celebrar los futuros regalitos de la fed para compensar a los castuzos usanos a la economía...


----------



## Pacohimbersor (14 May 2020)

feministo, aunque soy noob llevaba tiempo leyendo el foro y tengo que felicitarte. Me da igual si tenías información privilegiada, una corazonada o has tirado una moneda al aire y ha salido cara. Has acertado, que es lo que cuenta.


----------



## P.pica (14 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> En primer lugar, son varios amigos. Y casi todos estan demasiado lejos (por ejemplo, un camarero de catering donde se hace la reunión).
> 
> En segundo lugar, el que si que sabe esta dentro y no va a hacer algo demasiado gordo para perjudicarle a él mismo. Demasiado favor que me/nos hace.
> 
> ...



Poco puedo hacer de todas formas, la putada es que por subnormal me ha pillado toda la bajada sin liquidez, y lo que tengo dentro, o bien es la ruina absoluta hipervendida, y que sería una cagada vender ahora, o bien son posiciones que me gustan y que voy a mantener.

Tengo las manos atadas.


----------



## BABY (14 May 2020)

Pues al final un poco de rebote hacia arriba y se está quedando una tarde muy buena....


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> feministo, aunque soy noob llevaba tiempo leyendo el foro y tengo que felicitarte. Me da igual si tenías información privilegiada, una corazonada o has tirado una moneda al aire y ha salido cara. Has acertado, que es lo que cuenta.



Nunca haría predicción con moneda al aire. Tenía información privilegiada y decidí compartirla.

Aqui trato de dar mi opinión sobre cosas que estudio. A veces bien, a veces mal, pero siempre con la mejor intención.

Me alegro de quien le haya servido.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (14 May 2020)

A grosso modo, ¿qué os parecen los siguientes precios para entrar en el Ibex? (en un escenario de 2-4 meses vista que la bolsa perfora el mínimo de marzo)

Iberdrola: 6'5
Enagas: 16
REE: 13
Aena: 90
Airbus: 43
Naturgy: 14
Repsol: 6
Siemens Gamesa: 11'5
Inditex: 18
Amadeus: 33
Mapfre: 1'25
Santander: 1'2
BBVA: 2'3


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> A grosso modo, ¿qué os parecen los siguientes precios para entrar en el Ibex? (en un escenario de 2-4 meses vista que la bolsa perfora el mínimo de marzo)
> 
> Iberdrola: 6'5
> Enagas: 16
> ...




OPINIÓN PERSONAL PACO DE BARRA DE BAR:
- Aena me da un poco de miedo (creo haberlo comentado en otro sitio). Sospecho que hay dinero del feo y que éste virus va a hacer limpieza en la empresa.
- Las energéticas suelen ser un buen valor refugio a largo plazo.
- Airbus estaría bien a ese precio, pero me preocupa porque ahora tiene que pagar intereses de deuda y no le entra dinero.
- Siemens gamesa también me preocupa. Si la central pierde dinero podrían acabar vendiéndola.
- Bancos Españoles yo no entro. Que no digo que sean malos, pero no estoy convencido.


----------



## BABY (14 May 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> A grosso modo, ¿qué os parecen los siguientes precios para entrar en el Ibex? (en un escenario de 2-4 meses vista que la bolsa perfora el mínimo de marzo)
> 
> Iberdrola: 6'5
> Enagas: 16
> ...



Las cíclicas

Enagas estuvo en Marzo a 15.5. Iberdrola a 7.5. Repsol a 5.8 o así....Aquí puede pasar de todo con todas, pero con una con más posibilidad que con otras.


----------



## carlosas (14 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> OPINIÓN PERSONAL PACO DE BARRA DE BAR:
> - Aena me da un poco de miedo (creo haberlo comentado en otro sitio). Sospecho que hay dinero del feo y que éste virus va a hacer limpieza en la empresa.
> - Las energéticas suelen ser un buen valor refugio a largo plazo.
> - Airbus estaría bien a ese precio, pero me preocupa porque ahora tiene que pagar intereses de deuda y no le entra dinero.
> ...



Ahora estamos todos esperando que abras un hilo titulado: la Primera semana de junio sacarán la vacuna y las bolsas mundiales empezarán a subir sin parar.
Para cuando ese hilo? 
Enhorabuena por acertar esta semana tan mala y aún queda mañana.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

carlosas dijo:


> Ahora estamos todos esperando que abras un hilo titulado: la Primera semana de junio sacarán la vacuna y las bolsas mundiales empezarán a subir sin parar.
> Para cuando ese hilo?
> Enhorabuena por acertar esta semana tan mala y aún queda mañana.



Muchísimas gracias por la molestia de darme las gracias. Para mi eso equivale a que me mandes 1000 euros

(Bueno, no, no equivale, si me los quieres mandar te paso cuenta de paypal)


----------



## Pacohimbersor (14 May 2020)

el lunes 18 se acaba la prohibición de cortos; si una manada de osos ya liberados de sus grilletes se pone a dar de ostias como en la UFC no es difícil augurar que antes del viernes ya volveremos a tener otro mes más de prohibición.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> el lunes 18 se acaba la prohibición de cortos; si una manada de osos ya liberados de sus grilletes se pone a dar de ostias como en la UFC no es difícil augurar que antes del viernes ya volveremos a tener otro mes más de prohibición.



CUIDADITO AQUI.

Voy a abrir hilo sobre ésto por si acaso.


----------



## BABY (14 May 2020)

Cierto, 7.76 (vaya ojo tuviste). 

Yo estoy con la caña con iberdrola, Enagas y REE. Bueno, y con AENA, pero con susto.


----------



## finkbrau (14 May 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Cierto, 7.76 (vaya ojo tuviste).
> 
> Yo estoy con la caña con iberdrola, Enagas y REE. Bueno, y con AENA, pero con susto.



Yo estoy exactamente igual que tú, pendiente de esas y quizá algo a catalana occidente 

Enviado desde mi F3111 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BABY (14 May 2020)

finkbrau dijo:


> Yo estoy exactamente igual que tú, pendiente de esas y quizá algo a catalana occidente
> 
> Enviado desde mi F3111 mediante Tapatalk




De 16 no baja, la cabrona.


----------



## element (14 May 2020)

Mañana rebote. 


estuve a punto de pillarme unos BBVAs por 2,49 esta tarde... pero dude.


----------



## esquilero (14 May 2020)

Para feministo:

Gracias por tus aportes. Acabo de llegar a este foro.

Veo que esperas a NORSK HYDRO entre 1,4-2. En serio? Hoy ha cerrado a 21,94

Que es lo que te llama la atención de dicha empresa?

Gracias de antemano por la respuesta.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

esquilero dijo:


> Para feministo:
> 
> Gracias por tus aportes. Acabo de llegar a este foro.
> 
> ...



Hay un hilo donde lo explico con mas detalle, pero en resumen:
- El gobierno de Noruega, a través de su petrolera infinita, estan metidos en ella.
- Una de las mejores empresas del mundo, que es la empresa que controla las pensiones en Noruega, esta metido en ella.
- Hace Aluminio y tiene contratos por todo el mundo.
- Con números en la mano, sus acciones deberían estar al menos al doble.

Norsk Hydro, en mi opinión, es una empresa que saldrá bien parada en unos 3 años. Pero para entonces sus acciones estarán a un precio razonable, no un precio de derribo como ahora.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

Promedia a 90 anda.

De nada.


----------



## esquilero (14 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Hay un hilo donde lo explico con mas detalle, pero en resumen:
> - El gobierno de Noruega, a través de su petrolera infinita, estan metidos en ella.
> - Una de las mejores empresas del mundo, que es la empresa que controla las pensiones en Noruega, esta metido en ella.
> - Hace Aluminio y tiene contratos por todo el mundo.
> ...



Pero si ahora está a 21,94 no es demasiado optimista esperarla en un rango de 1,4 a 2?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

esquilero dijo:


> Pero si ahora está a 21,94 no es demasiado optimista esperarla en un rango de 1,4 a 2?



EUROS, No NOKs 

a 2 NOKs es de haberme tomado 18 cubatas, hamijo


----------



## esquilero (14 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> EUROS, No NOKs
> 
> a 2 NOKs es de haberme tomado 18 cubatas, hamijo




Recibido. 

Entonces los 21.94 de cotización son en coronas noruegas que con el cambio actual (1€ son 10,97 coronas noruegas) daría que Norsk Hydro hoy cotiza a 2€ la acción. Es correcto?

Que dividendo paga?


----------



## BABY (14 May 2020)

Yo hoy he bajado mi orden a 90€ (la tenía a 95€) y con la mitad de acciones. Hoy cuarentena para franceses que lleguen a España. Y los osos enjaulados con más hambre que un caracol en la vela de un barco.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 May 2020)

esquilero dijo:


> Recibido.
> 
> Entonces los 21.94 de cotización son en coronas noruegas que con el cambio actual (1€ son 10,97 coronas noruegas) daría que Norsk Hydro hoy cotiza a 2€ la acción. Es correcto?
> 
> Que dividendo paga?



Exasto.

Paga alrededor de 1 korona por acción. Pero este año aún no ha pagado.


----------



## BABY (14 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Grifols a 25
> Airbus a 48
> IAG a 1,7



@HARLEY66 , sigues pensando en entrarle a Airbus a 48?


----------



## HARLEY66 (14 May 2020)

BABY dijo:


> @HARLEY66 , sigues pensando en entrarle a Airbus a 48?



es una opción,pero cada vez me mosquea más el poco volumen que tiene...
Tu que opinas?


----------



## BABY (14 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> es una opción,pero cada vez me mosquea más el poco volumen que tiene...
> Tu que opinas?



Pues creo que queda mucha tela por cortar aún. Otoño movido con nuevas restricciones. Fábricas cerradas. Bajada en el número de pedidos. Tengo una orden puesta a 42€. Espero que no me tiemble el pulso.


----------



## hortera (14 May 2020)

Airbus va a vender aviones de papel en los próximos dos años, osea que la UE va a tener que hacerse cargo de ella, yo no la tocaría por ahora.


----------



## HARLEY66 (14 May 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Pues creo que queda mucha tela por cortar aún. Otoño movido con nuevas restricciones. Fábricas cerradas. Bajada en el número de pedidos. Tengo una orden puesta a 42€. Espero que no me tiemble el pulso.



puede ser, si.......ya iremos viendo....


----------



## porcospin (15 May 2020)

hortera dijo:


> Airbus va a vender aviones de papel en los próximos dos años, osea que la UE va a tener que hacerse cargo de ella, yo no la tocaría por ahora.



La cuestión es que este tipo de empresas de ingeniería/fabricación, si son flexibles podrían la capacidad de diversificarse y hacer componentes u otros productos. 
¿podrían dedicarse al sector militar? trenes? turbinas eólicas?.

Sino, les queda mucho temporal por capear, o se jubilan muchos aviones antiguos o sobran de aquí a varios años.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 May 2020)

hortera dijo:


> Airbus va a vender aviones de papel en los próximos dos años, osea que la UE va a tener que hacerse cargo de ella, yo no la tocaría por ahora.



Sin quitarte la razón:

1. El tema bolsa suele ir a futuros. Osea, ahora mismo se vende/compra en función a lo que va a pasar, sea en un dia, sea en 3 años.
2. Desde que un pedido se hace hasta que se entrega pasan meses o años.
3. En todas las crisis que ha habido hasta ahora se suele salir empezando con gobiernos haciendo proyectos de infraestructura, de defensa, o espaciales. La división de defensa y espacial de Airbus ingresó 10 Billones de Euros en 2017. Con ésto quiero decir que es una división que funciona.

No digo que "ahora" (hoy, la semana que viene, o en tres meses) sea un buen momento para comprar Airbus. Digo que Airbus es una buena empresa en cualquier cartera.


----------



## rohirrim (15 May 2020)

*FeministoDeIzquierdas *como ves Logista? Ha caido cerca de un 30% desde maximos, se entiende que cuando se ractive la economia, paqueteria vamos a seguir teniendo en este pais, y bastante...


----------



## carlosas (15 May 2020)

Feministo como verías meterle a alguna empresa relacionada con el alcohol? Ya que se han pegado un buen viaje. Yo creo que subirán bastante cuando batea y restaurantes estén a full otra vez. En cualquier caso por cuál apostarías. A mi me gustan heineken, inbev y diageo. Que opinas...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 May 2020)

rohirrim dijo:


> *FeministoDeIzquierdas *como ves Logista? Ha caido cerca de un 30% desde maximos, se entiende que cuando se ractive la economia, paqueteria vamos a seguir teniendo en este pais, y bastante...



Dame ejemplos


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 May 2020)

carlosas dijo:


> Feministo como verías meterle a alguna empresa relacionada con el alcohol? Ya que se han pegado un buen viaje. Yo creo que subirán bastante cuando batea y restaurantes estén a full otra vez. En cualquier caso por cuál apostarías. A mi me gustan heineken, inbev y diageo. Que opinas...



Heineken in Diageo estan bien (la primera mejor) pero no estan "baratas". Las compraría para largo plazo sabiendo que compro a precio de mercado mas o menos.

Inbev debe dinero y no tiene liquidez para pagar un 20% de su deuda PERO puede cortar dividendos y mejorar su posición.

Así que ahí esta la cuestión: Riesgo y grandes beneficios/pérdidas, o tranquilidad.


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Heineken in Diageo estan bien (la primera mejor) pero no estan "baratas". Las compraría para largo plazo sabiendo que compro a precio de mercado mas o menos.
> 
> Inbev debe dinero y no tiene liquidez para pagar un 20% de su deuda PERO puede cortar dividendos y mejorar su posición.
> 
> Así que ahí esta la cuestión: Riesgo y grandes beneficios/pérdidas, o tranquilidad.



Invev Debe 100 kilotones. 100. Si eso es malo en un ciclo alcista, imaginate con la que se viene encima. Tiene pinta de que va a hacer un telefónica...bajar deuda a base de vender activos. Por tanto la inbev con 50.000 millones de deuda, será en realidad la.mitad de inbev...y segura con un nivel de deuda parecido en relación a sus activos.

Diageo es buena, pero como tú dices, no ha corregido una mierda


----------



## SargentoHighway (15 May 2020)

Bueno, he entrado en largo en los siguientes:
* Gold Bullion Securities (GG9B, un ETF ligado al precio del oro).
* Safran
* BASF
* ISHR Europe 600 Oil&Gas

STOPs puestos a un 15% de perdidas, take profits en la estratosfera.

Gracias a Feministo por iniciar este hilo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Invev Debe 100 kilotones. 100. Si eso es malo en un ciclo alcista, imaginate con la que se viene encima. Tiene pinta de que va a hacer un telefónica...bajar deuda a base de vender activos. Por tanto la inbev con 50.000 millones de deuda, será en realidad la.mitad de inbev...y segura con un nivel de deuda parecido en relación a sus activos.
> 
> Diageo es buena, pero como tú dices, no ha corregido una mierda



De las 3 tengo a inbev en futuribles. Efectivamente debe 100 kilotones pero tiene 80 en caja. osea, debe 80 kilotones.

Mi problema es que en activos físicos (de poder vender) solo tiene 27 kilotones, para mi el resto es humo aunque podría ser vendible.

Así que el tema es ver como se las apaña con la deuda. Yo la tengo para mirarla en Septiembre a ver que tal va capeando el temporal.

Pero creo que tiene futuro, la verdad.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 May 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Bueno, he entrado en largo en los siguientes:
> * Gold Bullion Securities (GG9B, un ETF ligado al precio del oro).
> * Safran
> * BASF
> ...



BASF es la mejor de las que has puesto, en éste momento y en mi opinión.

Yo creo que aún tiene que bajar un pelín, y me quiero esperar a los resultados de su Q2 para entrar.

Esta entre mis favoritas, vamos.

PS: Gracias por el agradecimiento.


----------



## carlosas (15 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Heineken in Diageo estan bien (la primera mejor) pero no estan "baratas". Las compraría para largo plazo sabiendo que compro a precio de mercado mas o menos.
> 
> Inbev debe dinero y no tiene liquidez para pagar un 20% de su deuda PERO puede cortar dividendos y mejorar su posición.
> 
> Así que ahí esta la cuestión: Riesgo y grandes beneficios/pérdidas, o tranquilidad.



Muchas gracias máquina


----------



## rohirrim (15 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Dame ejemplos



Logista, LOG, mercado continuo español...


----------



## hortera (15 May 2020)

porcospin dijo:


> La cuestión es que este tipo de empresas de ingeniería/fabricación, si son flexibles podrían la capacidad de diversificarse y hacer componentes u otros productos.
> ¿podrían dedicarse al sector militar? trenes? turbinas eólicas?.
> 
> Sino, les queda mucho temporal por capear, o se jubilan muchos aviones antiguos o sobran de aquí a varios años.



pues seguramente Trump les encargue a Boeing unas docenas de cazas para que estos dos años aguanten el temporal, sería bastante lógico


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (15 May 2020)

rohirrim dijo:


> Logista, LOG, mercado continuo español...



No esta super super barata pero esta muy bien de precio.

Busco derribos, pero se la recomendaría a cualquiera.

OPINIÓN PERSONAL DE UN TIO QUE NO TIENE NI PUTA IDEA PORQUE NO ESTOY METIDO EN LOGÍSTICA. MI CONSEJO ESTA BASADO EN LOS DATOS FINANCIEROS DE LA EMPRESA.


----------



## rohirrim (15 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No esta super super barata pero esta muy bien de precio.
> 
> Busco derribos, pero se la recomendaría a cualquiera.
> 
> OPINIÓN PERSONAL DE UN TIO QUE NO TIENE NI PUTA IDEA PORQUE NO ESTOY METIDO EN LOGÍSTICA. MI CONSEJO ESTA BASADO EN LOS DATOS FINANCIEROS DE LA EMPRESA.



yes, yo a largo lo que me interesa es el analisis fundamental y negocio estable.

Logista es la antigua Tabacalera distribucion, y otros negocios logisticos diferentes al tabaco.


----------



## sintripulacion (15 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Todavía no.
> 
> Yo la tengo en mi punto de mira. Va a perder dinero tanto en el Q2 como en el Q3.
> 
> Yo me esperaría al menos a Octubre.



¿ En que te basas para estar tan seguro de que va a tener pérdidas los dos próximos trimestres??. Cierto que es lo más probable en muchísimas empresas, pero la pregunta es ¿hasta qué punto no está esa dificultad descontada ya en parte en el precio actual??
Aprovecho para darte sinceramente las gracias por tus aportaciones.
Yo la tengo en el punto de mira para apretar el gatillo si se aproxima a los mínimos de Marzo.
P.d: era sobre Basf.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 May 2020)

sintripulacion dijo:


> ¿ En que te basas para estar tan seguro de que va a tener pérdidas los dos próximos trimestres??. Cierto que es lo más probable en muchísimas empresas, pero la pregunta es ¿hasta qué punto no está esa dificultad descontada ya en parte en el precio actual??
> Aprovecho para darte sinceramente las gracias por tus aportaciones.
> Yo la tengo en el punto de mira para apretar el gatillo si se aproxima a los mínimos de Marzo.
> P.d: era sobre Basf.



Con gusto. Me voy al bar, me pongo la boina, y empiezo a dar con el canto de una moneda de dos euros al grito de "niño, ponme un carajillo":

BASF lleva con problemas desde hace tiempo, al menos desde el 2019, y siempre con excusitas de mierda. Tienen un problema interno del copón, en parte porque, comparativamente hablando, pagan una mierda, y en parte porque no tienen a las personas adecuadas (agresivas) en puestos directivos.

Cuando un empleado en un puesto especializado, a los 3 años de haber sido contratado, se larga, lo que has conseguido es enseñar a un chaval cosas importantes de tu empresa para que él se las lleve a otra. Eso hace daño por partida doble: Tienes que volver a buscar, seleccionar, y enseñar a otro empleado, y le regalas a otra empresa competidora un empleado ya entrenado.

Y management llevan incluso antes del 2019 echando balones fuera, con un modelo de empresa antiguo que aún no se han dado cuenta de que tienen que ser muchísimo mas agresivos.

PERO BASF tiene buenos activos y esta crisis, en mi opinión, puede ser su gran oportunidad para acabar com toda esa mierda con fuego purificador.

Yo, con mi carajillo en la mano, necesito que BASF se ponga en 35-37 para considerarla. Como ésto no creo que ocurra (si ocurre) hasta al menos los resultados del Q2, los despidos que le seguirán, y los resultados del Q3 diciendo que los despidos no han servido para nada, pues me espero pues


----------



## huyter (18 May 2020)

Felicidades @FeministoDeIzquierdas por haber acertado con la semana.

¿Sabes la reunión esa famosa en qué quedó al final? ¿Se ha filtrado algo jugoso ahora que ya habrá terminado?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 May 2020)

huyter dijo:


> Felicidades @FeministoDeIzquierdas por haber acertado con la semana.
> 
> ¿Sabes la reunión esa famosa en qué quedó al final? ¿Se ha filtrado algo jugoso ahora que ya habrá terminado?



Lo único que se ha filtrado es lo que habeis comprobado.

Creía que iba a ser en meses, pero ha pasado en días.

Trato de pasar lo que puedo.


----------



## carlosas (18 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Lo único que se ha filtrado es lo que habeis comprobado.
> 
> Creía que iba a ser en meses, pero ha pasado en días.
> 
> Trato de pasar lo que puedo.



TUI con la subida que se está pegando hoy crees que si vuelve a bajar es momento de entrar? Los alemanes están deseando volver a mallorca y tui es de los que más pasajeros mueven en el aeropuerto de palma. Pero bueno que como digo mallorca digo cualquier sitio de vacaciones


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 May 2020)

carlosas dijo:


> TUI con la subida que se está pegando hoy crees que si vuelve a bajar es momento de entrar? Los alemanes están deseando volver a mallorca y tui es de los que más pasajeros mueven en el aeropuerto de palma. Pero bueno que como digo mallorca digo cualquier sitio de vacaciones



Yo entré y llevo un 11% ganado.

Era de cajón.

Por si hay salto he puesto un corte al 5% y luego a volver a comprar.


----------



## carlosas (18 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo entré y llevo un 11% ganado.
> 
> Era de cajón.
> 
> Por si hay salto he puesto un corte al 5% y luego a volver a comprar.



Ok la iré siguiendo a ver si l entro o no. Gracias por la infor


----------



## rohirrim (19 May 2020)

*FeministoDeIzquierdas,* como ves CCEP? Coca-Cola European Partners

por mucho COVID, la gente seguira bebiendo coke...y desde maximos ha caido bastante...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 May 2020)

rohirrim dijo:


> *FeministoDeIzquierdas,* como ves CCEP? Coca-Cola European Partners
> 
> por mucho COVID, la gente seguira bebiendo coke...y desde maximos ha caido bastante...



La tengo en mi lista de la compra. Con eso te lo digo todo.


----------



## rohirrim (19 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> La tengo en mi lista de la compra. Con eso te lo digo todo.



tienes precio de entrada target?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 May 2020)

rohirrim dijo:


> tienes precio de entrada target?



25-30 euros ya estaría interesante. A partir de ahí.


----------



## HARLEY66 (19 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> La tengo en mi lista de la compra. Con eso te lo digo todo.



Cual de ellas? La yanqui, la inglesa ...?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 May 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Cual de ellas? La yanqui, la inglesa ...?



Da igual, pero por temas de impuestos prefiero Europea.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (20 May 2020)

oye feministo, de empresas españolas cotizadas que no estén en el Ibex 35 (MAB, medium cap...) ¿hay alguna (quitando catalana occidente, de la que ya habéis hablado) que te parezca interesante para seguir? ¿o son chicharros?


----------



## SargentoHighway (20 May 2020)

bueno, pues hoy he entrado en Airbus a 54.6. Deseadme suerte, creo que he entrado demasiado caro y tiene bastante recorrido hacia abajo pero me quería cubrir por si hay un remedio mágico estas semanas hasta los resultados de Q2.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 May 2020)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Se lleva moviendo dos meses entre 50 y 60... mas o menos. No entiendo porque entráis en el medio. Suerte.



Yo la espero a 45-50, pero Airbus es un valor bueno a 50 y a 60 también, si vamos a dividendos y a largo.

Airbus es una de esas que compras con 20 tacos y vendes con 68. Casi casi merece hasta la pena mantener en crisis gordas como ésta.


----------



## uberales (20 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo la espero a 45-50, pero Airbus es un valor bueno a 50 y a 60 también, si vamos a dividendos y a largo.
> 
> Airbus es una de esas que compras con 20 tacos y vendes con 68. Casi casi merece hasta la pena mantener en crisis gordas como ésta.



De eso que dices me acuerdo que le di la turra a mi padre hace años con que comprara. Compró unas pocas para cada uno de los hermanos, ahora me estoy tirando de los pelos por venderlas hace unos años. Desde ese momento no volví a la bolsa, hasta ahora. Como me arrepiento, ahí está mi hermana ganando de todo...


----------



## Coronavirus (20 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo la espero a 45-50, pero Airbus es un valor bueno a 50 y a 60 también, si vamos a dividendos y a largo.
> 
> Airbus es una de esas que compras con 20 tacos y vendes con 68. Casi casi merece hasta la pena mantener en crisis gordas como ésta.



A mi me interesa a 45 como dices, pero es que es mucha pasta por acción, si metes 15000 napos... cuando esto cambie haces un x2 o x 3 rápido peeeeeeero... todavía me mantengo ojo avizor.

IAG hoy ha resistido golpes del mercado, parece que tiene solidez a pesar de no fletar un puto avión, lo de los bancos españoles una puta verguenza


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 May 2020)

uberales dijo:


> De eso que dices me acuerdo que le di la turra a mi padre hace años con que comprara. Compró unas pocas para cada uno de los hermanos, ahora me estoy tirando de los pelos por venderlas hace unos años. Desde ese momento no volví a la bolsa, hasta ahora. Como me arrepiento, ahí está mi hermana ganando de todo...



Hamijo, nunca es tarde.

Yo en Enero acabo de perder TODA mi cartera. Quiero decir, saltaron todos mis stops (como debían hacerlo) para que no perdiera mi dinero. No he perdido un duro, pero he perdido años de trabajo, dividendos guapisimos, y stocks que me encantaba tener.

Ahora tengo que reconstruirla enterita y no solo eso, tengo que buscar nuevos valores porque todo ha cambiado. Tanto es así que ni Ibex35 voy a tener.

Si no es tarde para mi, no es tarde para ti.

Ánimo y a construir cartera.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 May 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> A mi me interesa a 45 como dices, pero es que es mucha pasta por acción, si metes 15000 napos... cuando esto cambie haces un x2 o x 3 rápido peeeeeeero... todavía me mantengo ojo avizor.
> 
> IAG hoy ha resistido golpes del mercado, parece que tiene solidez a pesar de no fletar un puto avión, lo de los bancos españoles una puta verguenza



IAG se tiene que poner por debajo de los 2 euros si o si.

Estan con las escopetas apuntando a las gacelas.


----------



## uberales (20 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Hamijo, nunca es tarde.
> 
> Yo en Enero acabo de perder TODA mi cartera. Quiero decir, saltaron todos mis stops (como debían hacerlo) para que no perdiera mi dinero. No he perdido un duro, pero he perdido años de trabajo, dividendos guapisimos, y stocks que me encantaba tener.
> 
> ...



Si bajara a 45€ a lo mejor me animo, pero pequeñas cantidades de acciones. Por cierto, estuve mirando una que dijisteis ayer, Dassault, flipando con el precio y el dividendo.
A todo esto, se está cumpliendo lo.que dijiste que pasaría con la entrada de cortos, con la caída de ayer, la subida pequeña de hoy, mañana ¿caída?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 May 2020)

uberales dijo:


> Si bajara a 45€ a lo mejor me animo, pero pequeñas cantidades de acciones. Por cierto, estuve mirando una que dijisteis ayer, Dassault, flipando con el precio y el dividendo.
> A todo esto, se está cumpliendo lo.que dijiste que pasaría con la entrada de cortos, con la caída de ayer, la subida pequeña de hoy, mañana ¿caída?



Si, parece que a veces las cosas que digo se van cumpliendo. Me imagino a los pizzeros y otros perdedores varios rabiando.

Mañana la bolsa ***debería*** estar tranquila porque es dia de fiesta en muchos paises. Dicho ésto, yo me espero subidas generales. Si los HDP de los muevehilos son serios IAG debería caer a 2.10, pero como no lo son igual se pone a 2.30.

El Viernes será el último gran dia del cachondeito semanal. Me espero correcciones gordas e incluso una subida de los bancos. Si los HDP muevehilos son serios el Sabadell debería tocar el 1.90, pero como no lo son van a esperar al gaceleo y luego tirar de la alfombra.

Pero aqui te estoy hablando de turbanteo puro, sin datos, solo con el piloto automatico mental. Así que no te lo tomes como ley.

PS: Yo, yo mismo con mi mecanismo, Airbus a 45 le tiro hasta las bragas de mi madre.


----------



## BABY (20 May 2020)

Yo tengo orden puesta en Airbus de 60 acciones a 40€. Hace una semana o así, 110 acciones a 45€. Las bajé cuando se empezaron publicar estudios de inmunidad la semana pasada.


----------



## finkbrau (20 May 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Yo tengo orden puesta en Airbus de 60 acciones a 40€. Hace una semana o así, 110 acciones a 45€. Las bajé cuando se empezaron publicar estudios de inmunidad la semana pasada.



Yo también ando por ahí. Se ha preguntado en varios post lo de los dividendos de Airbus compradas en España. He leído en varios post y creo que @gordinflas dijo que tributaban con doble imposición y @FeministoDeIzmierdas que al ser mercado español no. Alguna opinión más del tema? 

Enviado desde mi F3111 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cuqui (20 May 2020)

@FeministoDeIzquierdas como verias meter 10-15k en Amd para 1-2 años? pensando en los nuevos ryzen, y en el rdna2.


----------



## gordinflas (20 May 2020)

finkbrau dijo:


> Yo también ando por ahí. Se ha preguntado en varios post lo de los dividendos de Airbus compradas en España. He leído en varios post y creo que @gordinflas dijo que tributaban con doble imposición y @FeministoDeIzmierdas que al ser mercado español no. Alguna opinión más del tema?
> 
> Enviado desde mi F3111 mediante Tapatalk



No es una opinión, te aseguro al 100% que te clavarán la doble imposición. Siempre se tributa en el país en el que tiene la sede la empresa, siempre. El mercado en el que lo compras no tiene nada que ver. Aquí Feministo se ha colado.

Mira, por poner un ejemplo de algo que me ha pasado a mi. En 2016 tenía acciones de British American Tobacco en Degiro compradas en USA porque me salía más barato por comisiones. La sede de BAT es en Londres (UK) pero tiene gran parte de su negocio en USA (la situación es la misma que Airbus en España).

Siguiendo la lógica de Feministo me deberían haber colado la retención del mercado en el que había comprado (USA). En realidad fue del 0%, que es lo que retienen en UK y luego en la renta me tocó abonar la parte española.


----------



## finkbrau (20 May 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> No es una opinión, te aseguro al 100% que te clavarán la doble imposición. Siempre se tributa en el país en el que tiene la sede la empresa, siempre. El mercado en el que lo compras no tiene nada que ver. Aquí Feministo se ha colado.
> 
> Mira, por poner un ejemplo de algo que me ha pasado a mi. En 2016 tenía acciones de British American Tobacco en Degiro compradas en USA porque me salía más barato por comisiones. La sede de BAT es en Londres (UK) pero tiene gran parte de su negocio en USA (la situación es la misma que Airbus en España).
> 
> Siguiendo la lógica de Feministo me deberían haber colado la retención del mercado en el que había comprado (USA). En realidad fue del 0%, que es lo que retienen en UK y luego en la renda me tocó abonar la parte española.



Gracias por la explicacion. No estará seguro si te lo había leído a ti, pero si recuerdo que me quito un poco la idea lo de los dividendos. 

Enviado desde mi F3111 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## uberales (20 May 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Si, parece que a veces las cosas que digo se van cumpliendo. Me imagino a los pizzeros y otros perdedores varios rabiando.
> 
> Mañana la bolsa ***debería*** estar tranquila porque es dia de fiesta en muchos paises. Dicho ésto, yo me espero subidas generales. Si los HDP de los muevehilos son serios IAG debería caer a 2.10, pero como no lo son igual se pone a 2.30.
> 
> ...



Sabadell crece a uno 1.9€? Meto algo?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 May 2020)

uberales dijo:


> Sabadell crece a uno 1.9€? Meto algo?



Yo no meto en bancos Españoles ni de coña.

Pero de meter, metería si se pone a partir de 1.6 (para darle margen al minimo que debe estar sobre el 1.4).


----------



## clinadin (28 May 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Mira, por poner un ejemplo de algo que me ha pasado a mi. En 2016 tenía acciones de British American Tobacco en Degiro compradas en USA porque me salía más barato por comisiones. La sede de BAT es en Londres (UK) pero tiene gran parte de su negocio en USA (la situación es la misma que Airbus en España).



Gracias por esa aclaración @gordinflas . Ya que hablas de degiro, me gustaría plantear alguna duda a nivel fiscal respecto a este bróker (aunque me planteo hacer un post con dichas dudas, porque creo que puede ser de ayuda a mucha gente, y además no empuerco el hilo).
La duda es la siguiente: por muchos es sabido la problemática de muchos clientes de degiro con acciones de empresas españolas depositadas en él, por el tema de los dividendos (por lo que se ve, la hacienda española no tiene constancia de la retención hecha por degiro en los dividendos, por tanto si los pones en la declaración posteriormente te llega una paralela de hacienda, por lo que hay quienes recomiendan dar por perdida esa retención de degiro y no meterla en la declaración); por tanto, me gustaría saber qué ocurre con acciones extranjeras, en las que existe doble imposición y como proceder con la declaración. Es decir, ¿degiro en acciones extranjeras aplica la retención del país de origen y después la española? Si esto es así, ¿puedo hacer la declaración tranquilamente solicitando que me devuelvan el 15% de la retención realizada en el extranjero por los tratados de doble imposición?¿Comunica degiro a la hacienda española la retención del 19% correspondiente a nuestro país (algo que al parecer no hace con las acciones españolas)?

Gracias de antemano

PD: si tengo estas dudas, es porque uso un bróker español (clicktrade), pero estoy cansado de las comisiones que me cobran por comprar en el extranjero, por ello que estoy en lista de espera en degiro, del que todos hablan bastante bien, pero he visto esos problemillas fiscales que me gustaría ir aclarando, porque me gusta saber las cosas antes de hacerlas.

Saludos


----------



## gordinflas (29 May 2020)

clinadin dijo:


> Gracias por esa aclaración @gordinflas . Ya que hablas de degiro, me gustaría plantear alguna duda a nivel fiscal respecto a este bróker (aunque me planteo hacer un post con dichas dudas, porque creo que puede ser de ayuda a mucha gente, y además no empuerco el hilo).
> La duda es la siguiente: por muchos es sabido la problemática de muchos clientes de degiro con acciones de empresas españolas depositadas en él, por el tema de los dividendos (por lo que se ve, la hacienda española no tiene constancia de la retención hecha por degiro en los dividendos, por tanto si los pones en la declaración posteriormente te llega una paralela de hacienda, por lo que hay quienes recomiendan dar por perdida esa retención de degiro y no meterla en la declaración); por tanto, me gustaría saber qué ocurre con acciones extranjeras, en las que existe doble imposición y como proceder con la declaración. Es decir, ¿degiro en acciones extranjeras aplica la retención del país de origen y después la española? Si esto es así, ¿puedo hacer la declaración tranquilamente solicitando que me devuelvan el 15% de la retención realizada en el extranjero por los tratados de doble imposición?¿Comunica degiro a la hacienda española la retención del 19% correspondiente a nuestro país (algo que al parecer no hace con las acciones españolas)?
> 
> Gracias de antemano
> ...



Ya lo siento, de temas impuestos no domino nada. Todo eso me lo lleva mi padre... Eso del origen de la doble imposición lo sabía de rebote, si te soy sincero.


----------



## Coronavirus (29 May 2020)

¿?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 May 2020)

Cuqui dijo:


> @FeministoDeIzquierdas como verias meter 10-15k en Amd para 1-2 años? pensando en los nuevos ryzen, y en el rdna2.



Mirando fundamentales AMD esta bien, pero es "aburrida" osea, no esperes que el precio de la acción vaya a subir mas de 50 euros.

Mis "problemas" son los siguientes: 
- Si la voy a soltar en 2 años para ganarle 3 euros y pico por acción, ¿me merece la pena bloquear ese dinero?
- Si los nuevos ryzen no se compran como deberían y la acción se queda como esta, o pierdo dinero, y encima tengo que hacer la doble imposición por los dividendos...¿me merece la pena tanto trabajo?

Dime que la quieres tener 10 años y te compro el argumento.


----------



## albayalde (30 May 2020)

Sin tener ni puta idea , creo que AMD subirá por el simple hecho de que este año se presenta la nueva Xbox Y la Nueva PlayStation e independientemente de cual venda mas . Quien va a ganar es AMD porque ambas montan tanto gráfica, como procesador de AMD Así que tiene asegurado la venta de millones de unidades,


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (31 May 2020)

albayalde dijo:


> Sin tener ni puta idea , creo que AMD subirá por el simple hecho de que este año se presenta la nueva Xbox Y la Nueva PlayStation e independientemente de cual venda mas . Quien va a ganar es AMD porque ambas montan tanto gráfica, como procesador de AMD Así que tiene asegurado la venta de millones de unidades,



Eso SI es un muy buen argumento.

El señor Lynch siempre dice que una de las grandes ventajas del inversor privado es tener conocimiento sobre las empresas en las que invierte mas allá de los fundamentales.

No tenía NI IDEA que AMD montaba los chips tanto de la Xbox como la Play.

Me parece pues un argumento muy válido así que voy a volver a estudiar ésta empresa y seguramente menterme en ella.

Muchas gracias por el comentario, de verdad.


----------

